# Will Write about ANYTHING



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello hello! In an attempt to connect with the community and practice my deteriorated writing skills I am willing to write for anyone and about anything.

My goal is take whatever you give me, and make something compelling with whatever additional restrictions you impose. Otherwise I will give myself an arbitrary character limit so I'm forced to keep writing or make things more concise.

Yes, I am willing to write more uh, risque things. But that's probably better for a DM. I was serious when I said practice was practice.

Also feel free to critique me, provide feedback, or tell me if I'm mimicking a style/author/story too closely. I've got a pretty thick skin. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've curated some of the favourites (and NSFW stories) into my SoFurry account which you can check here: https://sir-thaikard.sofurry.com/stories

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you like my writing enough and want something commissioned, send me a PM and I'd be more than happy to discuss details with you!

Paid work currently booked until: Feb 22th


----------



## Throwaway (Jun 11, 2019)

Offer:

A story about a character with an internal conflict between a desire to experience selfish joy, and a desire to ceaselessly serve others.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 11, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Offer:
> 
> A story about a character with an internal conflict between a desire to experience selfish joy, and a desire to ceaselessly serve others.



WRITTEN. I AWAIT YOUR APPROVAL.

274 characters.

"
Jon had it all.

At least it seemed he did.

He was the pride and joy of his immigrant parents. The envy of all his cousins. And he had finally usurped his younger brother as the favoured child now. After all, he was the first of his generation to finally attain that coveted position of “doctor”. All eyes on him, in public and private.

So Jon felt compelled to practice his craft. After all, what good is a doctor that doesn’t help people? Tirelessly he slaved at the dingy clinic in the strip mall 6 days of the week, but that left one day where he was home. Home alone with his thoughts.

And Jon was unfulfilled.

Home was where Jon realized that for all the taunts and jeers he made at his brother, Jon was jealous. Disgustingly so.  For his brother lived a hedonistic life, of relaxation and aimless hobbies, of self-discovery.

In truth, Jon just listened to his parents for they knew best. He never had the privilege of any indulgent activities, or the time.

Until now.

Once a week, every week, Jon sat, ruminated, and was miserable. The burden of work currently unavailable to distract him.

What would it be like? What could he do? What would people say? The time and money invested were far too deep. And the praise he had fought so hard for, would it still be there? He never had his brother’s looks or charms. All that elevated Jon was a slip of paper and a mountain of debt.

And so Jon looked forward to the next day so he could pretend that he was content.
"


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 11, 2019)

Maybe a story of me being caught by a snare trap, and my fruitless efforts to get free?

Maybe extended to what happens when the trap setter returns!?

Artwork Gallery for TrevorTheBlueSquirrel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

My list of interests and kinks is under INFO on my forum page!

Up to you if this has potential!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 11, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Maybe a story of me being caught by a snare trap, and my fruitless efforts to get free?
> 
> Maybe extended to what happens when the trap setter returns!?
> 
> ...



WRITTEN AND AWAITING APPROVAL.

302 characters.

"
The inventor of peanut butter was both a god and the devil in one convenient package. Because yes, peanut butter is delicious and irresistible but on the other hand it was that exact same irresistibility that resulted in Trevor’s current dilemma.

“Oooo, I don’t know if I can get out of this one this time.” He whimpered gently to himself. The squirrel was now suspended precariously in the air, with the snare taut around his tummy, paws and limbs limp and useless.

It had been a while since his last meal. And Trevor’s sensitive nose had detected his favourite treat nearby, resulting in a mad dash, followed by successful capture.

The wire was beginning to cut through the fur, and was now gently cutting into the more sensitive skin underneath. Squirming just made it worse and harder to breathe.

“There wasn’t even any peanut butter.” Grumbled Trevor. His imagination was his only escape, a dreamscape of creamy, rich, brown mountains all for him. He began salivating at the memories. Once he had found a half-eaten container and although it was hard to get into the sticky sweetness all over his whiskers and the healthy waddle he maintained for the next week made it worth it.

It was too much to bear.

Trevor twisted around for the umpteenth time trying to reach the wire only to be rewarded with disappointment and nausea. What would happen to him? He had heard stories yes, but those always happened to other less careful squirrels.

But Trevor wouldn’t have to wait much longer. The approaching crunch of leaves slowly grew in volume when finally it stopped in front of him.

“Well aren’t you a big one.” It said but Trevor wasn’t listening. All he could focus on was the massive jar of peanut butter in its hand.
"


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 11, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> WRITTEN AND AWAITING APPROVAL.
> 
> 302 characters.
> 
> ...



Pretty good for writing practice!

I enjoyed it, thanks for stopping by to write it!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 12, 2019)

I AM SHAMELESS AND STOLE A PROMPT FROM THE OTHER GUY'S THREAD.

2 teen boys _furries_ that are friends play wrestle in the mud, get told to wash off in the bath, and proceed to get frisky with each other in said bath!

Practicing dialog! 397 words.


“You’re an asshole you know that?” But even as the words left Trevor’s mouth he couldn’t help but smirk as Logan proceeded to tower over him, flexing triumphantly all the while.

“Maybe you should lift more often. Then you’d be swole like me and ass not first in the mud like you.” Logan grunted and posed dramatically eliciting another laugh from the now very mucky squirrel.

“Well, let’s see how well your muscles serve you when you’re on the ground.” Trever suddenly lunged forward, tackling Logan causing an uncharacteristic yelp to get caught in his throat as they both tumbled into the ankle-deep puddle.

“Not so tough now are you big guy?!” Trevor roared as he seated himself on Logan’s back. His soggy tail and rump waggled into the back of Logan’s head while the giant pretended to struggle.

“Mercy me! Won’t you take pity, oh Trevor the migh-Just kidding.” Logan effortlessly heaved himself upward in a single motion causing Trevor to tumble back into the murk. The even dirtier squirrel now unrecognizable with layers of grime coating his fur.

“You look like shit.” Logan could barely contain his laughter as it echoed throughout the surrounding forest.

“Fuck you, you too.” But Trevor barely meant it. Logan’s impressive physique was made even more impressive by the t-shirt that was clinging to Logan's body for dear life, showing off every cut and bulge on his frame. It was taking every bit of Trevor's willpower to stop himself from staring.

“Like the merchandise?” It was Logan’s time to smirk as Trevor realized he’d been caught red-handed as Logan proceeded to perform another ridiculous pose. “Feast your eyes on this then.”

Trevor rolled his eyes, but that didn’t stop him from catching a glimpse of underwear also clinging to Logan’s buttocks. Was his ass always this nice? How had he not noticed before? Was this the magic of wrestling?

“Ok, but seriously, I’m started to itch. I need to get out of these clothes.” Logan shook himself, sending droplets of mud everywhere.

“What do you suggest?”

“I know a lake nearby. 5 minute walk. Let’s go.” Logan offered a hand and pulled Trevor up.

“What? No, you can’t be serious.”

“Your call. But I’m pretty sure you don’t want to miss _this _show.” Logan slowly peeled his t-shirt upwards, revealing a set of grimy abs before racing off into the woods.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 12, 2019)

Human male infatuated with his dragoness master, he seeks some gesture of her affection but finds it hard as he's a human among much more powerful beings. He can be a warrior or just a servant. No sex, just some gesture that proves she cares


----------



## Hyenaglasses (Jul 12, 2019)

Heck I love your writing!!! I have no idea of you'd be up for it but if you'd be interest maybe something of my gals: Bunny and Jupiter on Toyhouse
With Bunny fishing and Jupiter just pulls her in, might lead to a splash fight or a small makeout.
Thank you for the chance!!!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't have any scenes that come to mind that I particularly want to see written, but I applaud you for your idea. Your writing is off to a good start. Keep on practicing, and if you've got any questions, feel free to DM me. I'm not going to claim to be a master novelist, but I have a few years experience, and I'd be glad to be of help if I can.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 12, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Human male infatuated with his dragoness master, he seeks some gesture of her affection but finds it hard as he's a human among much more powerful beings. He can be a warrior or just a servant. No sex, just some gesture that proves she cares



HOLY SHIT THIS IS THE LONGEST ONE YET BOYS. 1410 WORDS LETS' GO.


You never get used to a life of perpetually indentured servitude. Especially when you're constantly being bartered off in bulk shipments to your next master as tribute, bargaining chips, or worst of all, "payment".


Payment. It was a cruel inside joke amongst the slaves, servants, and labourers as they were unceremoniously shipped to whatever fresh Hell awaited them. Sure the paperwork said they were just being used to pay off some noble’s long-standing debt, but they knew what it meant. Who willingly accepts people as currency in such an enlightened age?


Archibald knew he was going to be sacrificed, or maybe eaten. Did it really make a difference? He and the other miserable forms in the wooden shipping container were as good as dead upon arrival. Two other humans muttered about the rise of blood magic in the South while a catwoman sobbed in the corner.

Then everyone stumbled as the vehicle jerked to a stop. The glare of sunlight burst in as the doors groaned open and an armed courier waved the miserable crowd out to their destiny.

“You’re gorgeous.” Wheezed Archibald before he caught himself.

Fortunately his new master didn’t notice as she signed off on a dwindling stack of papers. His compatriots were too stunned or horrified to have noticed. At least three pairs of knees had given out while the sobbing in the back of the crowd had intensified.

An inky talon performed a final flourish and the couriers scurried wordlessly off to their next destination.

Was it her crimson scales? Perhaps it was the ease at which she controlled the precise movements of that armoured tail. She had her wings tucked in but Archibald knew they’d be just as magnificent as the rest of her.

“It has to be her eyes.” Thought Archibald as he was herded single-file past her. Obsidian orbs with flecks of emerald. The way they pierced through his soul, even when she wasn’t directly looking at him.

Maybe things wouldn’t be so bad, having a dragon as his master.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

He and the others were treated surprisingly well. Four to a room, meals twice a day, and personal time after the sun had set. Given his experience as an attendant to a number of high lords Archibald was delegated to serve in her outer chambers. Deliciously close but yet, painfully far away.

Every day he ushered in magistrates, warriors, and on occasion, other dragons into her personal inner chamber. Of course, none were as ravishing as she was but it was a painful reminder of his lowly status.

So far as he could tell she was alone, and the lack of suitors were both worrisome and a blessing. He hadn’t been able to discern much about his new employer and had he not seen her upon arrival, he could have easily confused her behaviours for that of an eccentric bookkeeper.

“I’m just glad I don’t have to deal with it.” Remarked Archibald’s upper bunkmate later that evening, “They don’t have souls like you and I, ya know?”

“She.” Corrected Archibald, as he rolled over to grab a small notebook, “And SHE hasn’t done us wrong yet so I’m not sure why the hostility.”

“Because the rest of us don’t want to fuck her, dragonfucker.” The snickers grew to uncomfortable levels in the room.

“Obscene, rude, and also untrue.” Archibald’s notes weren’t big enough to cover his reddening face but fortunately no one was paying attention. “I’m just saying that it might be in our best interest to be on her good side.”

“Yeah, it likes you so much it’ll eat you last.” The sniggering was impossible to ignore so again, Archibald gave up and tried to focus on what he knew.

Dragons like treasure, right? Precious gems and metals, gold and platinum. Out of the question for whatever constituted as a salary for him. He never had any formal education so enchanting an item was also out of his area of expertise. Dragons eat, just hopefully not servants. But how much cattle could she eat? Would it even be filling? Enjoyable? What about something exotic?

“What about figuring out its name first you fucking idiot?”

Archibald’s bunkmate furred face leered over the edge of bunk while the rest of the room roared with laughter. Frustrated, Archibald threw his book at the possum and stormed out, the taunts of “dragonfucker” chasing him down the hall.

Most of the magical flames had dimmed by this point but it didn’t matter, Archibald aimlessly wandered down the halls to clear his mind, in hopes of an answer. Security was lax within the stone fortress with automatons patrolling the outer perimeter. Not that he’d ever want to leave, but at least he didn’t have to be worried about being carted off into the night against his will again.

And then he saw it, a glint in the moonlight.

At first it looked like a shard of glass embedded in the carpet, but there were no windows here. Plus, the maids would never have been so careless. Archibald crouched and gingerly plucked the curiosity out of the plush threads.

Jade? No, perhaps peridot. It was difficult to determine was exactly the pendant was made of, but the glowing sigil in the center immediately denoted the item as enchanted. Its purpose unclear, but in that moment Archibald knew he had found an opportunity.

Clutching the gemstone in his fist he hustled to the inner chamber though his breathing was ragged for different reasons. He nervously tapped at the massive oak doors of the inner chamber before winding up for a single loud knock.

“Enter.”

The doors almost flattened him as they billowed open. Archibald scampered to the side before darting through the closing gap.

And there she was, just as graceful as the first time he had seen. Lounging on a rug made from an indeterminate giant mammal she craned her head down to get a better look at Archibald.

“Yes?”

Even that single word had so much force. At least, that’s what Archibald told himself. The pendant had begun to dig into his palms as his knuckles went white. His heart was pounding in his throat as he struggled to form thoughts let alone words.

“I, I uh, found, um. Thought you’d ah, be needing, be interesting. _Interested_.” Archibald feverishly attempted his best smile as he revealed the sweat-soaked gem. The dragon quizzically tilted her head and gently scooped it up for closer inspection.

“Hope, I hope that, uh, that’ll be useful. Um, upstairs, found uh, found it.”

“Just a bauble.”

Archibald froze as he watched her shrug. Can dragons shrug? Well, yes, she clearly did. How did she shrug? His mind panicking as she tossed the pendant to the side, the shattering revealing the “stone” to be nothing more than green glass.

“Welltheniwillbegoing.” The breaking glass kickstarted something in his brain and Archibald began shuffle to the door before he felt his arm suddenly and firmly being gripped. Then that same arm began to slowly heat up as Archibald’s mind raced.

“This is the end, this is how I die. Maybe I should have listened to the guys in the dorm. Well, this isn’t a bad way to die, I mean, oh god what am I talking abou-“

“Done.”

He stopped panicking as his arm was released. Archibald also remembered to resume breathing as he turned to face the dragon who had propped herself up.

“You must have cut yourself.” Had he? Archibald hadn’t noticed as he turned his hand over and inspected it. There was no visible scaring, and were it not for the dried blood in his palm there would never have been any reason to suspect an injury.

“Regardless of its worth, your honesty is rare. Not many would have been so forthcoming. Tell me your name human.”

“Uh, uh, Arch-Archiba-“

“Starting tomorrow you will report directly to my chambers Archie.” Was that a smirk? Could dragons smirk? How did she smirk? All Archibald could do was nod curtly as he began to turn around but suddenly stopped.

“Wait.”

“Hm?” The dragon lifted her head up and those same piercing eyes focused on Archibald.

“Could you be so kind as to tell me your name?” Archibald silently congratulated himself for not stumbling as the dragon considered his words.

“You may call me Issenth. And I shall see you early tomorrow morning”

“Good night Issenth.” He bowed his head low and quietly exited the room.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 12, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS IS THE LONGEST ONE YET BOYS. 1410 WORDS LETS' GO.
> 
> 
> You never get used to a life of perpetually indentured servitude. Especially when you're constantly being bartered off in bulk shipments to your next master as tribute, bargaining chips, or worst of all, "payment".
> ...


You are a god my dude (or dudete)


----------



## Arnak (Jul 12, 2019)

Is it possible to get page 2?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 13, 2019)

Hyenaglasses said:


> Heck I love your writing!!! I have no idea of you'd be up for it but if you'd be interest maybe something of my gals: Bunny and Jupiter on Toyhouse
> With Bunny fishing and Jupiter just pulls her in, might lead to a splash fight or a small makeout.
> Thank you for the chance!!!



USING PRE-ESTABLISHED CHARACTERS AND TRAITS. LET'S HOPE I DIDN'T COMPLETELY RUIN THEM. 419 WORDS.


“The water’s fine, you should join me!” Bunny wasn’t sure how Jupiter was managing to do the backstroke with all the extra arms, let alone gracefully. But there she was gliding across the lake surface, the wake of water lapping at the sandy cave shore with her every movement.

Bunny shook her head, now was not the time to get distracted! Focus! If the rumours were true, the oysters here were ancient. And ancient oysters meant massive pearls. Now if only Jupiter was more helpful.

“I’m not sure how you go pearl hunting in your old world, but I’m pretty sure the really good ones are way deeper down.” Jupiter did lazy spins in the water, limbs trailing behind each other. “Your dinky little set-up ain’t gonna get you too far.”

“Yeah, yeah, I know I know.” In truth, Bunny was hoping Jupiter would just do all the collecting. But it seemed the demi-goddess would rather lounge about today.

“And I’m a _forest goddess_, not water.” She had said before they headed out this morning, but honestly she might as well have been one. “You’re part axolotl for Pete’s sake. Pretty sure they don’t grow on trees.” Muttered Bunny as she daintily dipped a toe into the lukewarm water and sighed.

“Still not going to join me?” Jupiter proceeded to beach herself and flopped over to nuzzle Bunny. “Or are you going to keep sulking like this?” Bunny silently pulled her knees to her chest.

“I mean, I guess I can just dooooooo, this.”

“Do wha-“

And with a sudden burst of movement Jupiter scooted right back into the lake, but not before snatching Bunny by the ankles and dragging her along. Bunny’s yelp echoed off the cave walls almost as loudly as the splash she made as she resurfaced.

“See?! Water’s fine.” Jupiter’s laugh almost made Bunny forgive her. Almost.

“Aww, sweetie, come here, come here. I didn’t mean to startle you.” It still caught Bunny by surprise how much difference in size there was between the two of them. And once again she found herself cradled in one of Jupiter’s massive arms.

“I’ll help you with your oysters in a bit ok? Just let me hold you for a sec.” And then the cuddling. Didn’t matter where or when, a cuddlefest could happen without warning. Not that Bunny minded as she gave Jupiter a gentle peck under the jaw.

“You’ll need to recover what’s left of my equipment too.”

Jupiter hummed in agreeance, but didn’t let go.


----------



## Hyenaglasses (Jul 13, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> USING PRE-ESTABLISHED CHARACTERS AND TRAITS. LET'S HOPE I DIDN'T COMPLETELY RUIN THEM. 419 WORDS.
> 
> 
> “The water’s fine.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH! Holy heck!!! This is perfect!!! Your writing s so amazing!!! Everything about this is a joy to read!! Thank you so so much!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 13, 2019)

The dilemma of choosing between your family which could guarantee your success in lieu of your self-worth, or your friends, of which there are many unknowns but with much promise.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 13, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Is it possible to get page 2?



THIS IS NOT A PROMPT. PLEASE TRY AGAIN.

(Also I am a dude and I'm glad you liked it).



Hyenaglasses said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH! Holy heck!!! This is perfect!!! Your writing s so amazing!!! Everything about this is a joy to read!! Thank you so so much!



GLAD TO HEAR IT.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 13, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> THIS IS NOT A PROMPT. PLEASE TRY AGAIN.
> 
> (Also I am a dude and I'm glad you liked it).
> 
> ...


Ok, just wanted to know... Does that mean I get a second unrelated story or is it one story per person?


----------



## Than0s (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow, this is good writing.

Maybe I’ll ask you to do one if this thread gets more requests


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> The dilemma of choosing between your family which could guarantee your success in lieu of your self-worth, or your friends, of which there are many unknowns but with much promise.



MAN THIS ONE WAS ALSO LONG. REALLY WENT INTO THE JARGON HERE BUT HOPEFULLY THAT DOESN'T DETRACT FROM THE STORY. 1134 WORDS.


“Listen, Jo-Jo, sweetheart. I want you to think this through.”  Even with the liver spots and veins, Grandpa’s hand still sung with grizzled strength as it easily engulfed both of hers.

“You’re not as talented as Cheryl. She commands the respect of the board in ways that even I can barely achieve. And I’m not worried about Robert. He’s still young and good-looking, full of energy. He’ll weasel his way through life like he always has.”

Joanne’s lip slowly quivered but she said nothing.

“You’re getting older, Grandpa is getting older too. And I can’t promise how long I’ll still be around to keep you safe.”

His free hand rummaged through a stack of binders before he whipped out the dreaded sheaf of papers.

“You were always my favourite, the whole family knows that. But to Hell with them, this is about you. And I want to make sure you’re taken care of, even after I’m long gone.”

He coughed once, shaking his entire frame.

His suit didn’t even fit anymore, when did that happen? It was like she was finally truly seeing him, as opposed to what she remembered him to be. His broad shoulders now hunched forward. The bald spot on his head was no longer a spot, but an entire desert? What would you call such a large patch of skin?

Joanne snapped back to reality as Grandpa clicked a pen and slid it towards her.

“I’m sorry your last few, ah, business endeavors didn’t-“.

“The last one WOULD have if Cheryl hadn’t sabotaged the deal at the last second!”

She suddenly found herself standing, and for the first time in her life she was towering over her grandfather. When did he get so small? Was he always this sad? She felt the dread creep into her stomach as Grandpa did another first.

Instead of arguing he just sighed.

“I sabotaged it.”

“You, wha-what? Bu-“ Wordlessly her Grandfather pulled out another binder, fanning out report after report.

“Your business acumen is abysmal. Your friends are idiots and I will NOT have them drag you down again. Absolute idiocy, assuming optimal client conversion rates, you’d have your first customer in 8 months. In the meantime, idiot friend 1 has an expired business license, idiot friend 2 cannot legally work with you due to a conflict of interest in his government position, and you’re paying idiot friend 3 to be uh,” Grandpa adjusted his glasses and glared at the paper, “What the Hell is an “International Accountability Facilitor”? This bullshit model won’t even last long enough to see a second office, let along go overseas.”

Grandpa was towering over her now. This was how it was supposed to be, this is how she remembered him. But not this angry, never this angry.

“You’d know this if you could plot out a decent business runway. Maybe I was too soft on you, but I couldn’t have my Jo-Jo be embarrassed again. So Grandpa called in a few favours. Council did some re-zoning, deported that one gu-“

“YOU caused Greg to get sent back to Poland?!”

“He’s a pothead, won’t be missed. Bad influence anyways.”

Joanne just stood, frozen in place as her grandfather took another folder out and slowly pulled out its contents until she realized what they were.

“Where did you get those? Those are confidential an-“

“Again sweetheart, your friends are idiots. If I can pay some garbage PI 20 bucks an hour to break in and make a photocopies maybe you should reconsider who you partner with.”

Another painful minute passed before Grandpa delivered his judgment.

“More garbage Jo-Jo, but I’m glad I could stop this one too before you got in too deep again. What were you thinking? Any marketing monkey could tell you the market was saturated 16 months ago.”

“I could revolutionize the industry with this, I know it. And it’s not saturated, look.” Joanne pushed her phone across the redwood desk. “We’re going to tap into this niche, given the demographics of the cit-“

“10% of the city sounds good until you account for the fact that only a half percent of that actually has the income to even consider buying your service. So you’re looking at what? 150 clients a year?”

“That’s plenty! By focusing on a few select customers we can deliver better and more reliable servi-“

“No bank would give a loan for this, not with your credit record. You’ve never successfully applied to even the smallest grants, and if you weren’t my granddaughter I wouldn’t have invested in the past. Tell me, how else did you plan to get the $250,000 capital for the next 5 years?”

“Ruth has $45,000 sav-“

“Not even enou-“

“Let me finish! And if I sell my car that will be enough to convince an incubator to take us on an-“

“That’s NOT how incubators work! And this?” He stared at her phone again, “Is this how you do feasibility studies? Buzzfeed articles?”

“It was the first one the popped up!”

“So when I won’t invest in you anymore you think this magical incubator is going to connect you to some angel investor? With your track record?”

“Ruth is going to be the front woman.”

“Oh, so the girl with no reputation or brand recognition.”

“She was _Valedictorian_ AND she-“

“Valedic-nothing. No one cares, even you know that. That’s why people are suddenly interested in you when they learn your last name. You’re connected to me, to the family, to the company. Even if you’re not part of the company.”

“But, that can change.” The familiar sheaf of papers was pushed forward again. “It’s not a hard job Jo-Jo, they’re called desk monkeys for a reason. But you’ll be paid better than the rest; we can give you stock options after 2 years, 6 months if you can get promoted. Which won’t be hard, just play nice with Cheryl. You’ll have access to the family side of the benefits and I know your lease expires in 2 months so we can just designate one of the remote apartments as your new living accommodations.”

Joanne began to protest but stopped as she stared into her grandfather’s eyes. The bags were getting deeper, the rings ever darker, and he just, he just looked so sad.

“I know that you wanted to make something of yourself. Grandpa knows. But you’ve had your chance. Even if your newest venture somehow succeeded, you wouldn’t see a profit until that 5 year mark. I might not be around by that time and we know the family will claw back every bit of your share of the inheritance.”

“Please, just sign the paperwork. For Grandpa?”

Joanne paused, and then limply sat down pen in hand as Grandpa finally allowed himself a small sigh of relief.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 14, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Ok, just wanted to know... Does that mean I get a second unrelated story or is it one story per person?



Entirely your choice.



Than0s said:


> Maybe I’ll ask you to do one if this thread gets more requests



If everyone waited for other people to make requests before they made requests I would get exactly ZERO requests.

So just make your request. That also goes to anyone who bothered reading this thread and/or post.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Nice! No, it's doesn't detract from it at all. Hope you can write more!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Nice! No, it's doesn't detract from it at all. Hope you can write more!



Can't write more if no one makes any requests.


----------



## Than0s (Jul 14, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Entirely your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, what I meant was to wait until this thread gets more popular


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Can't write more if no one makes any requests.


No, I meant other projects, paid commisions, things like that.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 14, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> No, I meant other projects, paid commisions, things like that.



If you or anyone else likes my writing enough I'd be more than happy to discuss details in a PM. 

I'm actually booked into August with some projects and commissions outside of the forums but I'll be completely honest, they're really dry and boring. I'd much rather do this kind of writing but you have to do what pays the bills.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 14, 2019)

I'll try to make this detailed but short.

A hunter (human male) named Robert P Langston comes home to his friend Starla (huge female snake with human intelligence. Robert thinks it's just another day but it's clear Starla has something to get off her chest.

For more information, pm me


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 14, 2019)

All right. To help you out with some practice, I'll give you a challenging one. 

The main characters are both Zeraora(pokemon, feel free to PM for details if you're unfamiliar with this particular species). They're twins, one male, one female(the sister is older by about 3 minutes) The two have long been protectors of the forest in which they live, as well as the nearby town, protecting pokemon and humans alike who need it, and have been known to take down those who deserve it when necessary. The brother, Thunder, is physically stronger, and far more bold and rash, with a roar that lives up to his name, able to shake the very heavens. The sister, Lightning, is faster than her brother, but not as strong physically. She is, however, stronger with her electricity. She is the more level-headed of the two. Their teamwork is a thing of legend. While they share no telepathic connection, being that neither is a psychic type, one could easily be made to believe they do.

One day, a tragedy befell that caused Lightning to go missing, and Thunder had no idea where she went or if she was even alive. The only thing he knew for sure was that humans were involved, and he jumped to the conclusion that they had killed or captured his sister. The former stalwart defender became a vengeful beast, searching for his sister and taking out any humans he found along the way. Some survived his wrath, but most were not so lucky.

5 years passed since the two were separated, and at last he gained some information on her whereabouts, and confirmation that she was indeed alive. The catch? Finding her would require him to quell his vengeful spirit and work with a human whom he had attempted to kill shortly before.

Your challenge is to write into existence the tragedy that separated them, his attempted killing of the human with whom he must work to find his sister, how said human survived and convinced Thunder that he/she is able to help him, the struggles leading to Thunder's reunion with his sister, Lightning's explanation to her brother of what happened, how it is she's alive, and what has prevented her from making her way back to him side, and finally what punishment she doles out on her brother for the lives he took(she isn't going to kill him, I can tell you that)

I have already fleshed out a story for these two, which I'm happy to share with you after the fact, but I want to see what you can put together with these pieces. Take your time. I hope for this one to be a challenge to help you grow as a writer. ^_^


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I'll try to make this detailed but short.
> 
> A hunter (human male) named Robert P Langston comes home to his friend Starla (huge female snake with human intelligence. Robert thinks it's just another day but it's clear Starla has something to get off her chest.
> 
> For more information, pm me



NOT SURE HOW YOU WANTED THIS TO GO, BUT IT COULD END IN ONE OF TWO WAYS SO I CHOSE THE WORST TIME TO STOP.  704 WORDS.


The traps were disappointing today, two skinny hares and a single trout. But he had managed to find fresh tracks on the deer family that had evaded him for weeks now.

“Overall net positive I guess...” Robert muttered to himself, “I'm a hunter damn it, any idiot can trap...” But that hadn't stopped him from resorting to an overabundance of snares and other tricks during this unusually sparse Autumn.

If things continued the way they were he might have to temporarily relocate, maybe even to the city. Even the thought made him grind his teeth. Too many people, no privacy, and worst of all, taxes. Because who doesn't dream of living in a shitty overpriced room with a government agent screeching at your door, demanding you pay your dues.

Still, the nearby medical attention would be a godsend. The bear pelt, meat, and teeth were fantastic. The bear-induced wounds, not so much. And he feared that they would slowly get infected as the weather chilled further.

But as he approached the lodge he paused. Something, or someone had been dragged through the ground, and they weren't being subtle about it. A papery scrap was caught on the fence and as Robert knelt to inspect it something clattered in his home.

“Looks like we have company.” He quickly bundled and looped the day's catch into a tree branch before circling around to the back of his home.

Knife in hand he descended into the cellar. His guest was shuffling around above, like they weren't even trying to be stealthy, or even cared about being caught. “Bloody amateur...” He strung up the bodies of the last pack of raider visitors but took them down when the local cult started making pilgrimages.

He popped his head up through into his kitchen to find everything in disarray. Clambering out he pushed the pantry door closed and made a mental note that his lunch was now missing. A traveller down on his luck? That didn't explain the deep grooves in the front yard, or why they needed to knock everything down and make such a mess. Confused, Robert peeked into an adjacent room and groaned.

“Damn it Starla.”

Starla twisted her head around, her face a facsimile of innocence. “Langston, you're home early.”

“I'm home at the exact same damn time everyday.” He sheathed his knife as she approached, circling him in a hug and slowly squeezed. “Goddamn it, are you always this cold.” Robert gasped.

“You know I can't start a fire, and is this any way to greet an old friend?”

“I don't know about you, but _people_ tend to give some kind of warning before they come over.”

“But I did! I left some of my skin outside, you must have seen it.”

“Is this some kind of lamia tradition or something? Because if I started leaving chunks of myself outside the cult might start coming back.”

“You're so rude.” Starla uncoiled herself and stuck her tongue out, “Even calling me a naga isn't entirely accurate. How would you like it if I called you an oriental?”

Robert shrugged, “Some of my best friends are yellow. Makes no difference to me.” Starla glared but started to giggle, her entire body gently shaking. “You haven't changed a bit.”

“And neither have you, except, I think you're getting longer. Have you been taking care of yourself? I think your scales are more dull.”

“Probably just the weather.”

“If you're molting again you're on your own. Snake skin isn't worth much these days and I used most of it as kindling.”

“Rude! Is this how you respond to a lady in distress?”

“Who said you were in distress?”

“Obviously I came all the way here if I needed some help, help in a way that only you can do Langston.” She had started to wrap herself around him again before pressing her nose against his. “You're special Langy, and I only trust you.”

His pulse quickened, “This better not be molt-”

“Shhhh... Can I tell you how I feel? My feelings?”

He nodded once as she pressed against his ear.

“I'm hungry.”


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> NOT SURE HOW YOU WANTED THIS TO GO, BUT IT COULD END IN ONE OF TWO WAYS SO I CHOSE THE WORST TIME TO STOP.  704 WORDS.
> 
> 
> The traps were disappointing today, two skinny hares and a single trout. But he had managed to find fresh tracks on the deer family that had evaded him for weeks now.
> ...


For the most part, it's exactly like what I imagine. Aside from "some" differences. I'll work on an ending on my own but won't post it.

Rating 9.5/10 or I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> For the most part, it's exactly like what I imagine. Aside from "some" differences. I'll work on an ending on my own but won't post it.
> 
> Rating 9.5/10 or I LOVE IT!!!



GLAD YOU LIKED IT.

But I'm curious as to which ending you're opting for, and what the differences were. Also, it sounds like you plan on using this for something. Do share the details, maybe I can help.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> GLAD YOU LIKED IT.
> 
> But I'm curious as to which ending you're opting for, and what the differences were. Also, it sounds like you plan on using this for something. Do share the details, maybe I can help.


Well, while clumsy, Starla isn't that bad. Though she is a princess, she's sweet kind and curious. 
Also, she's got a massive crush on Robert that's she's hidden for 2 years cuz she was afraid of what Robert would say.
I honestly don't plan on using this because it's your work and I suck at actually crediting people (well I think so cuz two things I credited people for got taken down)


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Maybe just one more prompt before I leave you alone. Just lemme think


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Well, while clumsy, Starla isn't that bad. Though she is a princess, she's sweet kind and curious.
> Also, she's got a massive crush on Robert that's she's hidden for 2 years cuz she was afraid of what Robert would say.
> I honestly don't plan on using this because it's your work and I suck at actually crediting people (well I think so cuz two things I credited people for got taken down)



I imagined her to be much larger, and no matter how roomy Robert's home is it's still not designed to for a snake to move around in, let alone comfortably. Though if I had known she was a princess I definitely would have had Robert crack a few royalty jokes at her expense.

I figured you wanted her to have a crush but it didn't feel right to dump that in part 1 with no build up, maybe in like a part 4 I would drop that bomb. 

Feel free to keep pestering me here with prompts, it's not a bother at all. Or if you want something more serious, send me a PM and I'll try and fit you into my schedule.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I imagined her to be much larger, and no matter how roomy Robert's home is it's still not designed to for a snake to move around in, let alone comfortably. Though if I had known she was a princess I definitely would have had Robert crack a few royalty jokes at her expense.
> 
> I figured you wanted her to have a crush but it didn't feel right to dump that in part 1 with no build up, maybe in like a part 4 I would drop that bomb.
> 
> Feel free to keep pestering me here with prompts, it's not a bother at all. Or if you want something more serious, send me a PM and I'll try and fit you into my schedule.


They'll probably all have something romantic about them though


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 15, 2019)

Arnak said:


> They'll probably all have something romantic about them though



That's fair. I definitely wanted to have more romantic suggestions at the ending but I cut said ending off when I realized that this story could have really divergent conclusions. Didn't want to go one way or the other especially without further consultation.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 15, 2019)

Pokemon world...

A battle scarred Houndoom named Ares has enjoyed being his master's go to Pokemon until *she *showed up. Master (named Eric) brings home a little eevee he names Holly. For 2 and a half years she's annoyed Ares by being too childish for her age and generally being unprofessional about everything. One night while Eric is away on some camping trip with his brother, he leaves the two home, much to the displeasure of Ares. While Ares tries to take a nap, Holly keeps asking him to play. Finally reaching his breaking point, Ares goes off on her saying how much he resents her existence. This causes Holly to run off crying, after returning to his nap, Ares either has a disturbing dream that changes his mind or he has a battle with his greatest opponent... *His conscience.
*
More information:

Holly is mature just childish in personality
Ares isn't an old man, he's just banged up from intense battles

(If this doesn't look good, I'll think about something else)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 19, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> All right. To help you out with some practice, I'll give you a challenging one.
> 
> The main characters are both Zeraora(pokemon, feel free to PM for details if you're unfamiliar with this particular species). They're twins, one male, one female(the sister is older by about 3 minutes) The two have long been protectors of the forest in which they live, as well as the nearby town, protecting pokemon and humans alike who need it, and have been known to take down those who deserve it when necessary. The brother, Thunder, is physically stronger, and far more bold and rash, with a roar that lives up to his name, able to shake the very heavens. The sister, Lightning, is faster than her brother, but not as strong physically. She is, however, stronger with her electricity. She is the more level-headed of the two. Their teamwork is a thing of legend. While they share no telepathic connection, being that neither is a psychic type, one could easily be made to believe they do.
> 
> ...



GOD, THIS WAS A HARD ONE. CREATING LORE, USING POKEMON, USING EVEN MORE PRE-ESTABLISHED TRAITS. AT 1,226 WORDS THIS WAS ALSO A LONG ONE. I AM PREPARED TO RECEIVE YOUR JUDGMENT.

Thunder glared at the blackened and shaking lump in front of him. Business as usual, another worthless human dispatched for the atrocities committed against his sister.

Except, the lump wasn't shaking from muscles seizing due to excess electricity coursing through its body. No, it was laughing. Coarse, rough, and interrupted by coughing but laughs all the same.

"You should be dead, this time for sure! " The human slowly pushed itself up, the laughter had dwindled to just wheezing now and as it raised its head to face Thunder he could see that it was smiling.

"Isn't f-first time you "killed" me. No no, we t-tussled befor-" An charged claw pierced the human's stomach as the body began another electrified dance.

"How have you defied death so many times?!" Roared Thunder as he threw the mass into the ground. Its limbs were splayed comically but its head still turned to mock Thunder again.

"Tsk, tsk...weak weak..." The human was rasping now but condescending all the same, "Your...si-sister..."

"WHAT ABOUT LIGHTNING?!" He dug into charred shoulders only for the head to snap clean off and shatter into the earth. Disgusted, he griped the corpse until his paws were filled with powdery ash. The first hints about his sister's whereabouts literally just disappeared into dust, right in his paws. It was times like this he wished he had even a fraction of Lightning's patience.

Defeated, he slumped next to the smouldering pile of soot and tried to slow his breathing down. Were humans always this hardy? His first victims collapsed in droves but yet recently they had been able to survive so many electrical attacks. It had been forever since he had felt exhausted, not since.

"Lightning."

Thunder was on his feet before the voice even finished her name. He wasn't sure how to respond, anger? Confusion? Relief?

"Didn't have time to tell you it wouldn't be the last time we tussle. That happens when your vocals cards beco-HURK" The human from before found itself lifted by off the ground by its throat. Thunder's mind raced. How was it back in perfect condition? Is this why it wasn't afraid of death? Why wouldn't it stop smirking?

The human tapped the offending paw, "Careful, kill me again and who knows when I come back." Thunder loosened his grip slightly before letting go.

The human collapsed into the ground and stood back up while massaging its throat.

"Know that this is becoming very expensive for my employer. Did you also know Lightning misses you?" It took every bit of his willpower to not fry the human where it stood, the air crackled with Thunder's frustration.

"Where is she?"

"Oh? Cooperating now?" The human become more patronizing with each passing moment, "You may not be happy with the answer."

Thunder already had its arm plastered on the wall, the shoulder wound cauterized before the blood could even clot. But all the human did was sigh.

"She did warn us that you'd be like this. And to be honest, I'm losing patience myself. If you also take my good arm I'm just going to leave this body and you can continue fruitlessly looking for your sister."

For the first time, both individuals regarded each other with some amount of seriousness. Finally Thunder spoke, "What do you want?"

"Just some cooperation." With its remaining arm it rummaged in its pocket and threw something at Thunder's feet. "Pick it up."

"What is it?"

"Question time is over, stop wasting my time." The human hobbled over and faced Thunder, "Pick it up, or just kill this host so I can be on my way."

"How can I trust you?"

"I don't give a rat's ass if you trust me or not. You want to see your sister, pick it up."

He hesitated, before kneeling down. And as he touched it Thunder lost control of his body and landed face down in the dirt.

"Still conscious? That's impressive." The human was overtop of him now, he could feel its eyes burrowing into him, "Let's get a good look at you." Thunder was flipped as his limbs were bound in something warm and pliable. "We should be good to go... This is Kerry, calling for extraction."

His world went dark as something wrapped around his head and multiple hands picked his limp body up and carried him away.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was impossible to know how far or long they traveled. It wasn't easy to stay conscious for too long, and each nap ended the same way. Confusion, realization, struggle, and then acceptance. He was propped up against something but no matter how hard he tried his electrical abilities were non-existent or at least heavily dampened.

How foolish he was to have let his guard down, was this how Lightning was taken away? He grit his teeth, never again. At the first possible opportunity he would make his previous rampages look like a Splash Attack.

Suddenly he was made to stand up as more arms guided him forward. The floor suddenly felt warm but unnatural and robbed of most of his strength and sight Thunder was forced to lean on his guides. He couldn't make out the conversation around him but he counted no less than 3 dozen different voices.

"I kept my end of the bargain, time for yours." The material was lifted from his head and Thunder blinked away the blinding light before realizing it was caused by Lightning.

After all these years she looked the same. Suspended by arcs of electricity she looked unharmed in the chamber marked by a strange snaking symbol with dots. With her closed eyes had he not known any better he would have thought she was just napping.

"Let her out." The human named Kerry was whole again and directing other humans around the enclosure. As the electricity died Lightning began to stir awake and descended to the bottom of the chamber. Radio chatter and shouting filled the area as humans scurried to escort her out.

"Lightning! It's me! Are you alright? What's going on? What did they do to you?" Thunder was basically gibbering his words at this point. She was there, in the flesh. Sure she was restrained too but that didn't matter. They'd be together soon, just like they always had and everything would be back to normal.

As she got closer Thunder felt content and whole again. Her eyes slowly opened and adjusted to her surroundings as she was marched past him.

Confused, Thunder strained his neck to try and see where they were taking her but all he could make out were snippets amongst the chaos.

"...stimated outpu..." "...visitation prohi..." "...years...have our wor..."

And then he felt her embrace him from behind and wedge her head into the crook of his neck.

"I'm sorry, I could only hold on for so long." How long had it been since he had heard her voice? He wanted desperately to hold her as well, but struggling continued to be a futile effort and she hushed him before he could even open his mouth.

"Shhh... I'll see you soon, when the forest will be completely safe." And just like that, she let go and Thunder was marched forward. He couldn't even scream if he wanted to, he felt things probe into his body and everything may as well have been mush as he replaced his sister in the chamber.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 19, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> GOD, THIS WAS A HARD ONE. CREATING LORE, USING POKEMON, USING EVEN MORE PRE-ESTABLISHED TRAITS. AT 1,226 WORDS THIS WAS ALSO A LONG ONE. I AM PREPARED TO RECEIVE YOUR JUDGMENT.
> 
> Thunder glared at the blackened and shaking lump in front of him. Business as usual, another worthless human dispatched for the atrocities committed against his sister.
> 
> ...



It certainly does spark curiosity and raises numerous questions. A good way to grab someone's attention and get them coming back for more. It would make a good opener for a longer story. Well done. I hope it didn't prove too great of a struggle for you.

My own story for them went in a very different direction, and I'm happy to share it with you. I'll have to type it up again(the original died when my old laptop died) but once I do, I'll send it to you in a PM.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 19, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> It certainly does spark curiosity and raises numerous questions. A good way to grab someone's attention and get them coming back for more. It would make a good opener for a longer story. Well done. I hope it didn't prove too great of a struggle for you.
> 
> My own story for them went in a very different direction, and I'm happy to share it with you. I'll have to type it up again(the original died when my old laptop died) but once I do, I'll send it to you in a PM.



You can just post it here for comparison purposes if you like, I don't mind.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 19, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> You can just post it here for comparison purposes if you like, I don't mind.


All right. I think I can find the time to type it up tomorrow. It's rather late here.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 20, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> You can just post it here for comparison purposes if you like, I don't mind.


Took me a while, but I got it typed up again. Word count of 5,220, so prepare for Wall of Text that I actually have to divide into 3 separate posts due to character limitations!


The mid-day sky grew dark, rumbles of thunder easily audible for hundreds of miles. Bolts of lightning flew about in the sky, many wild pokemon running to take shelter. The forecast had called for brilliant, balmy day, perfect for spending time outside and training. Sudden storms were not at all uncommon, especially with the number of pokemon that could use Rain Dance. This storm, however, felt different. Even those pokemon who rejoiced in the rain ran in fear, feeling pure malice and vengeance pouring forth from the ever darkening clouds. At the center of the storm, eyes burning with hatred, walked a proud and powerful pokemon. His name was Thunder, a mythical pokemon known as a Zeraora. Standing at his side was one of his ever faithful friends, a Zorua by the name of Maya. “Please, Thunder. We know your sister is with him. Just this once, please try not to kill him. You know Lightning would be absolutely crushed if she saw you like this.”


The Zorua's impassioned pleas yielded no response from Thunder. Their network of pokemon friends had spotted a Zeraora in the company of a human, and from their reports, it seemed she was being made to perform for him. Having come to see all humans as enemies to be destroyed, Thunder came to the conclusion she had been enslaved, and was doing all she could just to survive, no matter how humiliating it may be. His fears and thoughts continued to eat away at his mind, worse and worse scenarios coming to his head! His usual bold and upstanding nature had been completely consumed by his desire to see his sister safe once again, and those who were responsible for visiting such torture on her dead at his feet. He was far beyond the point that words could reach him.



Maya shivered at that feeling, shaking his head. He was prepared for another victim, another ghost to haunt Lightning, wherever she was. As they came over the hill, Thunder looked ahead, seeing a young man of about 22 years of age resting in the grass, sporting short red hair, light skin, and simple clothes, in a white t-shirt and green shorts. He had apparently not seen the darkening clouds, or felt the malice in those bolts. Those blue eyes locked onto the human, Thunder letting out a roar that made the ground shake as the sky immediately grew dark. The human bolted to his feet, looking over at him. “A-Aurora? What's happening with you?”



Upon hearing that name, Thunder flew into an absolute frenzy. “Don't you DARE call her by that...that slave name!” His rage erupted in another heavy roar that shook the sky once again. That voice made it clear to this human; the pokemon standing before him was not the one named Aurora who he was seeking. He quickly jumped back as the lightning cat lunged toward him, claws surrounded in electricity, and desire to kill easy for anyone to sense.

“It's not a slave name!” he shouted, hoping to quell this vengeful monster. The human's entire body was shaking, the fear washing over him as he realized that whatever this creature's problem was, it wanted his life. He tried to turn and run, narrowly avoiding lightning being thrown at him. One bolt struck at his feet, the blast enough to send him flying forward. He looked back, seeing those claws bearing down at him, just before a blue blur zipped past him, the feline being pushed away. Standing now between Thunder and him was a Lucario, and a peculiar one at that, as she lacked the spikes on her paws and chest that were common to her species. Her eyes were also a deep blue ocean, instead of a soul-piercing red.

She faced down the Zeraora, her hands gripping the bone for her Bone Rush attack. “You'll not take him without a fight!” she shouted, standing her ground.
Thunder looked her in the eye. “I have no quarrel with you. Stand aside! There's no reason you need to die along with that human scum!”
The Lucario stepped forward, a fire burning in her eyes. “You call him what you will, but I will not let you hurt him. So long as I draw breath, I will fight you to protect him!” This only succeeded to further enraged the Zeraora. Rarely did he have to strike down another pokemon, and it always weighed heavy on his heart when he did, but with the one who he believed had his sister in front of him, he would do whatever it took, no matter who got in his way.

He sent numerous bolts of lighting flying towards the young man, the Lucario deftly deflecting them all with the bone in her paws. She rushed forward, knocking him back and standing her ground, her goal to get as much distance between the human and this crazed beast as possible. Her eyes glowed brightly as she used her aura sense to keep the human's location in mind, always keeping herself between the two. Her attacks were relentless, her speed a match for the relatively slow Zeraora. His strength was overwhelming, the Lucario having to use her all to deflect his attacks and continue to push him back.



The fight provided a perfect distraction, the Zorua rushing up to the terrified human. He jumped on the young man's belly, looking into his eyes. “The way you reacted when Thunder spoke, it seems you can understand us, so listen and do exactly as I say if you want to live through this.” Confused as he was, the human immediately understood this one seemed to not have a desire to kill him. He nodded to the fox's words. “We both know that Lucario can't last long until Thunder gets past her. When he does, you stay completely silent up until I bite your hand. When that happens, you scream, and I mean loud. You shout as if you are being violently murdered, or that's exactly what will happen to you.” He spoke quickly and quietly, knowing the fighting pokemon were distracted. He didn't have much time to act, but he kept his mouth at the human's hand, his eyes fixed on the battle.

As Maya predicted, the Lucario soon found herself overpowered, knocked to the ground. Thunder used that opening to rush past. His eyes were hazed over. “This is your end!” he shouted, leaping towards the human. That moment, the young man was ever more fearful for his life, but he stayed quiet until he felt that bite to his hand, at which point he screamed loud as though being torn apart. He grew even more confused as, instead of hitting him, Thunder's fist struck the ground a foot away from him. The Lucario looked over towards them, her eyes filling with tears. “You...you didn't.” She struck the ground, sobbing. “Why did you have to kill him?!” Thunder gave her no answer, grunting to himself.
“Now, to find her.”

The Zorua kept his paw over the human's mouth, watching over his shoulder to see as Thunder ran off, searching for his sister. The Lucario made her way slowly, sadly, over to the spot where Thunder's paw had hit the ground. As she did, she jumped back, startled as the Zorua stepped off the human. “Auron! You're alive!” She threw her arms around the human, who was growing increasingly confused. “What just happened?”
Maya took a deep breath. “We Zorua can create illusions, but I'm not yet strong enough to mimic someone's voice with my illusion. What Thunder and your friend here saw was an illusion of you dying at Thunder's hands, and your scream was what helped to convince them. Come on. We have to leave quickly before he comes back this way.” The Zorua perched himself on the human's head. “As long as I'm in contact with you, I can cast the illusion of you being a pokemon. That'll keep Thunder from attacking you. Now, find someplace hidden, and quickly. There is something we need to discuss.”



The two headed along the nearby trail to a cave, one they could easily cover the entrance with large leaves. Once satisfied they were well hidden, Maya jumped down off Auron's head. “I'm glad you didn't become another one of his victims,” the small fox said. “I tried to talk him down, but he's well past the point of reasoning. We came here to find the one you called Aurora.”
“That would be me,” the Lucario said. “What do you want?”
The Zorua shook his head in response. “No no, the Aurora we're looking for is a Zeraora, the same species as Thunder.”
The Lucario shook her head, and much to Maya's surprise, she began to shine as she shifted shape, standing before him as a Zeraora. “I'm the only Aurora around here, and I think there's been a lot of confusion.” Maya jumped back in surprise, staring up at her. “We don't like to spread this secret very widely. My father was a Lucario, and my mother a Mew. She was in this form when I was conceived. Mew has actually mothered many pokemon, but I'm one of very, very few to inherit her power of transformation. I don't know how you knew of this form, but I'm the Zeraora you came her looking for.” A few moments passed as Maya absorbed the reality of the situation.

“I guess I should explain things,” he finally said, taking a seat. “You've already met Thunder. We came here thinking the Zeraora one of our friends had spotted was his twin sister. They're a very rare species, you know. We thought female Zeraora, high chance it's his sister. You might as well sit down and get comfortable. This is going to take some time.”


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 20, 2019)

Once both Auron and Aurora had taken a seat and gotten relatively comfortable, Aurora back in Lucario form, Maya continued on. “To understand this situation, you've got to understand a bit about Thunder and his sister's history. From a young age, they both had a strong desire to protect others, something they inherited from their parents. I don't remember how old Thunder said they were when they left their parents to find another home to protect. For years, they've been the guardians of the forest I call home, protecting the forest itself, the pokemon living within, and even the humans in the town nearby. Thunder and his sister Lightning made an amazing team, fighting in even greater sync that many psychic type pokemon. You saw firsthand how strong he is. His sister isn't as strong, but her electricity is far more potent, and she's much faster on her feet. Thunder wasn't always this way, you see. He actually used to like and respect humans. At least that was the case until 5 years ago.” He looked down, shivering a bit.



“A group of pokemon poachers had heard of the legendary Twin Bolt Guardians of the forest, so they came up with a plan to split them apart. While Thunder was helping evacuate pokemon from a forest fire the humans started, Lightning went off after the poachers to rescue the pokemon they had stolen so brutally from their homes. I was among the pokemon Thunder was helping to protect, and when he finally had the chance to go after his sister, he couldn't find her. All he found was a few handfuls of her fur, stained with her blood. He feared the worst, that she had been captured, or even killed. We managed to convince him that she was still alive, or they would have left her dead body behind, but the thought of her being in their clutches was enough to drive him completely mad. He made it his life's goal to find her, and much to our dismay, he also included in that goal killing every human he met, having painted the picture in his mind they are all evil.” He shook his head as he looked up at Aurora. “I know it's selfish, and completely foolish of me, but I...I have a favor to ask of you.” The Lucario looked over at him, her eyes going wide as she saw tears rolling down his cheeks. “Please, transform into a Zeraora again, and pretend to be Thunder's sister, just long enough to get him to calm down! He's taken so many lives, and with each one he takes, I know Lightning's heart would just break further and further to know her beloved brother has become little more than a mad beast set on vengeance. She wouldn't want this. Even if she'd been murdered by a human right in front of his eyes, she wouldn't want this!!” His voice was beginning to break as he made his request, the fox having clearly seen too much carnage at the hands of the former stalwart guardian. Aurora stepped closer, pulling him into a hug. “I've tried everything I can. I've even tried making an illusion of his sister, but he saw through it every time! There's nothing I can do to stop him, and I'm so tired of seeing the victims add up, knowing I'm helpless to do anything about it!”



Aurora shook her head. “I don't know that it would be the best move. Who's to say when he finds out I'm not actually his sister, he won't just become even more crazed?”
“I know it's a bad idea, but it's the only chance we've got,” Auron said as he got to his feet. “Besides, it might actually help us to help him out. You said they're twins, right?” Maya nodded his response. “Then Aurora, wouldn't it stand to reason they have very similar auras? You might actually be just what he needs. You could help track his sister by her aura, but we'd need him to calm down first.”
The Lucario scratched her chin, shaking her head. “I don't like it. It's a dangerous plan at best. However, what you say is true. I could track her, and we need to put a stop to his rampage and bring an end to the growing number of innocent deaths. Fine, I'll do it, but only if we can find a way for both of us to go. You know I won't leave you behind, Auron.” She turned to the Zorua. “Perhaps you could at least tell us your name before we start this crazy plan.”
“Ah, guess I did get caught up in the story. You can call me Maya, and I think I can help. My illusions worked on Thunder before to make him think Auron was dead. I can make him appear as a pokemon so Thunder won't attack him. I think once you get him to calm down, he won't try to kill anymore.” Maya smirked a little. “I'm sure you'll enjoy this, but since you're goal is to imitate his sister, give him a solid punch. Lightning would do at least that if she learned all of what he's done in the time she's been gone. Just don't hit him too hard. We need him to be able to walk at the least.”
“No promises there,” Aurora said, taking a deep breath as she shifted into her Zeraora form. “Just make note, I can't see aura when I'm in any other form but Lucario, so I can't pinpoint his location so easily.”
“Worry not. All you have to do is roar like a Zeraora. You don't need to match him. In fact, you can't, but neither can Lightning.”



Aurora stepped out of the cave, taking a deep breath and letting out the loudest roar she could. It was only moments before the ground shook and the sky crackled with that powerful return roar, and just a few minutes more before she saw Thunder racing towards her. He skated to a stop in front of her, his eyes filling with tears as he saw her. “Is it...really you?” he asked, the hatred in his voice replaced by both hope and fear at the same time. Maya stood at her side, a smile on his face.
“Yeah. It's me, Thunder,” she said, shaking her head. She let out a growl before she slugged him in the gut, then again in the face, knocking him to the ground. “And Maya here filled me in on what you've been up to while I was gone! What in the HELL were you thinking?! How many innocent lives did you take, all thinking you were trying to avenge me?! You know that's not what we do. We protect lives, not end them!” Maya smiled even bigger inside, silently congratulating her on her performance.

Thunder looked up into her eyes, seeing them full of anger and disappointment. He hung his head, bowing to her. “I'm sorry, Lightning. I just...I feared the worst. I thought...I thought they had tortured you. Made you a slave. Humiliated you! I couldn't bare the thought of it.”
She sighed as she reached down, grabbing his cheek. “You finally calmed down? You back to your old self?” He nodded to her, whimpering a bit. “You gonna fly off the handle and try to attack the next human you see?” He shook his head. “Say it! You swear on your life that you aren't going to keep killing humans!”
“I promise, my days of killing are behind me,” he said, looking up into her eyes. “I'm just...glad to have you back.”
“Yeah. Thing is, you don't actually have me back,” Aurora said, satisfied hearing his promise. “Now don't you forget you gave me your word.” She began to shine as she shifted back to her Lucario form, Thunder's eyes going wide. “Yeah, that's right. I'm the Lucario you beat down while trying to kill that human. Don't worry. I'm not here for revenge on you. First off because I'm not like that dark side of you that went all vengeful crazy. Second because you didn't actually kill him.” She motioned towards Maya, who quickly jumped up, a puff of smoke appearing around him as he was now standing on Auron's head. He'd hidden Auron with his illusion the whole while Aurora was putting Thunder in his place. “Say hi to your latest would-be victim, and be glad you didn't kill him. You think you got mad when you thought your sister was gone? Imagine the fury I'd have unleashed on you if you had killed my lover.” Thunder and Maya both jumped back in surprise as she said that. “Yeah, I love a human. What of it? It's not hurting anyone. But that's beside the point.” She stared right into Thunder's eyes as she continued. “The important part is I can actually help you find your sister, now that you've woken the hell up. Maya explained enough to me that I know you two are twins. That means your aura will be almost an exact match. You let me feel your aura, I should be able to match it up with hers and find her, no matter where she is. As long as she's alive, I can find her.”
“What do you need me to do?” Thunder asked, standing up to face her again.
“Just close your eyes and stay calm,” she said as she place her hand on his head. “Not a word. Let me focus.”



The four were silent, only the sound of the calm breeze around them as Aurora closed her eyes. She could feel his aura through her paw, her eyes searching far and wide. The entire world was a huge place to check, but that was her mission at the moment, and she was determined to see it through. Auron was rather surprised to see how quickly Thunder had calmed down, but also glad he no longer had a target on his head. A full hour passed before Aurora finally opened her eyes. “Well the good news for you is that she's alive, and I have a fix on her location. Bad news is it's a few days' travel away on foot. You and I might be fast, but I'm not leaving Auron behind, and I have to stay in this form to track your sister's aura.”


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 20, 2019)

“What if I carry him?” Thunder said, looking to Auron. “I, uh...I can understand if you don't want me touching you. I probably don't even have the right to talk to you.”
Auron just shook his head, stepping closer. He placed a hand on Thunder's head. “Look, I just want to get this over with and get you back to your sister. You can thank your little friend here. He cares about you both so much, he was actually crying when he asked Aurora to pull off this little charade of pretending to be your sister. If it will get us there faster, I'll let you carry me.”
“But you make one move that makes me think you're going to hurt him, and you won't have to worry about whatever punishment your sister might dish out on you,” Aurora said, staring into Thunder's eyes. “You won't survive long enough to see her again.”
Auron leaned closer, whispering in Thunder's ear. “Trust me, she won't kill you, but you still don't want to make her mad.” He sighed a bit. “So, what's the best way to do this?” Before he could even react, Lightning had scooped him up in his arms, Maya reacting by jumping up on Aurora's head
“Lead the way. I can keep up.”

Thunder proved that his boast was in no way an exaggeration. Even with the human in his arms, he had no difficulty keeping up with the unburdened Lucario. Auron kept his eyes closed, more humiliated than anything. At the same time, he was also rather excited to be this close to such a rare pokemon, even if their first meeting was less than a pleasant experience. Hours passed as the small group raced their way through forests and across mountain trails, only Aurora knowing the way. She was honestly amazed at how long Thunder was able to keep up like this, especially since the trip took hours. She tried to keep them off any main roads, fearing that drawing attention like this might lead people to believe the worst. As the sun was starting to sink, lighting up the sky in its beautiful hues of red, orange, and purple, Aurora came to a stop in front of a small town. “She's in here,” she said, Thunder putting Auron back on his feet, then stretching to crack his back. Aurora motioned for them to follow, leading the way through the streets. Turn after turn, house after house, Thunder's heart beat faster and faster at the thought of finally holding his sister in his arms again. At long last, the group stood before an orphanage, seeing the kids playing outside in the last rays of the sun, and among them, none other than Thunder's big sister, Lightning. She had a huge smile on her face as she played with the kids, and they seemed to love her being there. She had yet to even notice Thunder's approach.

He slowly stepped forward, tears in his eyes. His voice failed him as his paws carried him forward, until at last he was able to speak one word at a whisper. “Lightning...” Her ears perked up at the sound of her name. She turned and looked towards him, just in time to be pulled into a hug by her loving brother.
“Thunder! Took you long enough to find your way here!”
Maya jumped back in surprise. “Wait, what?! Lightning, is that actually you? Since when can you speak like humans?”

She sighed a bit. “Since about 4 years ago, after I spent a year intensely practicing to do so.” She smiled a bit, feeling her brother nuzzling into her. She looked over her shoulder at the children. “Kids, can you head inside please? I've got to talk to my brother for a bit.” They all made their way inside, laughing and shouting as they did, having enjoyed their play time. Lightning turned back to Thunder. “I'm surprised you managed to find me this far out.” She rubbed her brother's ears a little as he stepped back, tears in his eyes. “You really missed me that much?”
“Lightning, I thought you were dead! I was looking for years for some sign to help me find you, praying that you were still alive, and not, uh...”
“Go on and tell her,” Aurora said, crossing her arms. “You owe me that much at the least.”
Lightning turned her gaze back to her brother's eyes as he continued speaking. “I was convinced the humans had captured you, and I was horrified at the thoughts of them torturing you, or using you as some sort of pawn for their amusement.” Aurora cleared her throat, seeing Thunder was trying to avoid telling the full truth. “I...I killed so many of them. I let my thoughts and fears control me. I thought I was avenging you.”
Hearing that, Lightning's paws dropped to her side, her head shaking. “Thunder....What in the HELL made you think that was a good idea?! Even if I had died to their hands, the last thing you should be doing is killing others, whether they killed me or not!” Electricity crackled around her paws as she made a downward swiping motion towards him. Aurora quickly jumped back, pulling Auron and Maya with her, just before a powerful bolt of lightning struck where Thunder was standing. Her brother stood there, shaking and weak. “At least it looks like you're still capable of taking that hit.”
“You didn't hold back at all,” he said, smiling a bit as he fell to one knee. “Glad to see you're just as powerful as ever. Don't worry. I'm not hurt. I'm just exhausted from running all day, carrying that human.”
“Yes, yes, I'm glad you two are back together,” Auron said. “There's one big question that still needs to be answered.” Lightning shook her head, already knowing what he was going to say.
“Fair enough. Yes, I do need to explain why I haven't returned. I'm sure Maya and Thunder filled you in about the night I went missing. Our attention split between fighting fires and stopping poachers. I managed to catch up to and knock out the poachers, and free the captured pokemon, but one of them had set a trap. As they fled the scene, there was an explosion, a number of trees blasted off their trunks falling towards me. If I had Thunder's strength, I could have knocked them away and been all right, but you all know I'm not nearly as strong as he was. I managed to blast away enough from the bottom trunk that it fell around me instead of completely crushing me, but that didn't change the fact that I was pinned, and many bones broken. I don't know how long I was there, but I was quickly becoming more and more certain this was how I would die. As I began to slip out of consciousness, I saw someone approaching. I thought it was you, Thunder. I thought, 'Finally, my brother will get me out of this. I can rest now.' Well, obviously, it wasn't you, but the next time I awoke, I found myself in a bed, with no idea where I was. All I knew for sure was I was alive, because every part of me was in horrible pain. I let out the most pathetic mewl I'd ever heard, and that's when I heard a voice beside me.



“It belonged to the man who saved me. Martin 'Marty' Tiga. He's the one in charge of this orphanage. With the help of his pokemon, he had rescued me, and having no way to know where my home was, he brought me back here and tended to my wounds. When I was well enough to be up and walking, I took in the sights, and listened to some of the townspeople. I learned that not only did Marty run this orphanage, he built this entire town with help from just 3 of his friends, who have since gone on to other places. Everything he's done from a young age, he's done to help others, with little to no regard for himself in the process. He's given everything for others. Even when he was in that distant forest where he saved me, I learned he was there looking for rare medicinal herbs that were said to cure an almost certainly fatal illness that had gripped one of the orphans here. He was able to save me as well as that child. As you would expect with how much he gives others, he puts too much on his own shoulders, and he's loathe to accept help from others. I wanted to help him, so much that I forced myself to learn his language just so I could speak with him and be able to better assist him. Thunder, he's exactly like we used to be when we fought together! Actually, I think he gives even more. I couldn't leave, knowing there was someone here who was giving so much and getting so little in return. I admire him, and I want to keep helping him. I tried to send messengers to you, but I guess you were so busy with your own little quest that you never received any. I wanted you to come and join me all this time.”

“Well there you have it,” Aurora said. “Hearing her now, what will you do, Thunder?”
Thunder took a moment to take it all in. What a fool he had been. He feared she was in the clutches of some diabolical human who was using her, when she was just working to help someone who she so admired. He turned towards Auron, bowing before him. “I can't hide the fact that I've claimed the lives of many humans. It seems only fitting that the human who would have been my latest victim determines my punishment for that. Whatever you decide, even if the punishment is my life, I will accept it.”
Auron shook his head, grabbing Thunder's handpaw. “Trust me, you're far more useful to this world alive than dead. Your punishment will be to devote what time you have left in this world to helping this Marty and his town. I'll let your sister figure out what else you deserve.” He turned to Aurora, rubbing her ears affectionately and kissing her without any care who saw them. “You did great, Aurora. I'm sure that left you exhausted. We can find a place to spend the night here before we head back.”

Lightning looked at them in a bit of surprise. “Did he...”
“Yeah, yeah, it is what you think it is,” Maya said, rolling his eyes. “Live and let live, right? Hope you don't mind if I join you two here.”
“Well, if you're both going to stay here and help me, you'll have to start by learning to talk like humans do. For now, rest up. You've got a lot of work to do starting tomorrow.”


----------



## Arnak (Jul 20, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 20, 2019)

Yeah, I know. It's long. When I get started, I just can't stop.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 20, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Yeah, I know. It's long. When I get started, I just can't stop.


You open for requests my dude?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 20, 2019)

Arnak said:


> You open for requests my dude?


Yeah! Send me your details in a PM! ^_^


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 21, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Yeah, I know. It's long. When I get started, I just can't stop.



Just read it. Yeah, I never thought to include other Pokemon or explain how humans or Pokemon could talk to each other.

Interesting to see how far we completely deviated though.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 21, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Just read it. Yeah, I never thought to include other Pokemon or explain how humans or Pokemon could talk to each other.
> 
> Interesting to see how far we completely deviated though.


The same starting point can lead to so many destinations.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 27, 2019)

You ok?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> You ok?



I'm a bit under the weather actually but thanks for asking!

I have your prompt sitting open in another tab and I hammer away at it in between coughs.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I'm a bit under the weather actually but thanks for asking!
> 
> I have your prompt sitting open in another tab and I hammer away at it in between coughs.


Ok. Ra already did it but if you're determined, that's cool. (No offense)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Ok. Ra already did it but if you're determined, that's cool. (No offense)



Nope, going to do it because you gave it to me. So enjoy your double prompt when I get around to finishing it.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Nope, going to do it because you gave it to me. So enjoy your double prompt when I get around to finishing it.


I actually have no words for how shocked (in a good way) I am that you're not offended. May whatever being you worship smile upon you and heal your body and soul


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

A twitch stream that went "wrong" in the good way


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 29, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I actually have no words for how shocked (in a good way) I am that you're not offended. May whatever being you worship smile upon you and heal your body and soul



Not sure how you intended or could possibly offend me but I do hope the Flying Spaghetti Monster sends some sort of blessing soon.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 1, 2019)

You feeling better?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 2, 2019)

Arnak said:


> You feeling better?



Barely! I keep coughing up these nasty hunks of phlegm and it's really disgusting.

On the plus side, I think I'm about halfway done your request and I got a few more paid commissions so that was nice.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 2, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Pokemon world...
> 
> A battle scarred Houndoom named Ares has enjoyed being his master's go to Pokemon until *she *showed up. Master (named Eric) brings home a little eevee he names Holly. For 2 and a half years she's annoyed Ares by being too childish for her age and generally being unprofessional about everything. One night while Eric is away on some camping trip with his brother, he leaves the two home, much to the displeasure of Ares. While Ares tries to take a nap, Holly keeps asking him to play. Finally reaching his breaking point, Ares goes off on her saying how much he resents her existence. This causes Holly to run off crying, after returning to his nap, Ares either has a disturbing dream that changes his mind or he has a battle with his greatest opponent... *His conscience.
> *
> ...



GOD THIS TOOK FOREVER BECAUSE OF ILLNESS. 1011 WORDS BUT I'M NOT QUITE HAPPY WITH IT. THE DIALOG AND DREAM FEELS STILTED BUT I CAN'T BE BOTHERED TO FIX IT.

"Play. With. Meeeeeee."

Too many sharp teeth dug further into his left horn and began to tug while a paw batted his nose. It was a rare treat, being able to get a moment of respite but a particular gnat was making it difficult to go undisturbed.

"Play! Playplayplayplay!"

The gnat began slamming herself into his side. She wasn't nearly strong enough to cause even discomfort, but it was plenty to rouse one from any semblance of slumber. And only when she licked his eye open did he finally scuffle backwards with a jolt.

"Yay! You're up!" Ares opened his unmolested eye to see her darting around furniture before trotting in place in front of him.

Weak.

Childish.

Disgusting.

"Let's play _Airey_! _Eri _isn't home so we can play whatever we want!" The gnat rolled around, giggling at some joke. God, was it too stupid to even pronounce their names correctly?

"Very well, Holly, let's play *a game*_._" The Eevee stopped in her tracks. Ah, he finally had her attention, he almost allowed himself a grin. "Yes, Sir and I used to play this all the time. Would you like to play?"

A shrill squeal filled the room. The stupid thing was nearly convulsing while Ares continued. "The rules are simple, hit me as hard as you can. The goal is to prove how strong you are. Think you can do that?"

Her idiot head bobbed up and down. At least it was capable of following simple instructions. He watched as she charged into a Tackle, slamming into his leg.

"Ohohoho, I didn't even lose balance." Barely discouraged, she prepared another Tackle into the Houndoom's leg that left him shaking his head.

"Is that all you got?" She was getting frustrated now but on her final charge he simply batted her aside before firmly pressing a paw into her wheezing form.

Pathetic.

She began to whine but those became gasps for air as Ares slowly put more weight onto her.

"Do you know why Sir keeps me around?" Holly's panicked eyes tried to focus on him. "It's because I'm strong, I can fight, and I am reliable."

He flipped her over before planting both his front legs into her chest, her limbs uselessly pawing at him. "Did you know how I got this scar?" Ares gestured towards his right eye. "Umbreon. Got me in my blind spot."

"Ever wonder why I don't have feeling in most of my tail? Glaceon. She trapped me. Needed to rip myself free to win that one."

"And just look at my paws Holly. Look." He wasn't certain if she was even paying attention anymore so Ares took a single paw and rubbed it into her face. "I don't think the skin will ever grow back. Jolteon. Fried me as I delivered the finishing blow. But he didn't go down without a fight."

"Some of my greatest opponents and victories were from your cousins and contemporaries. And then we have you."

He released her but to his surprise she just lay there coughing. If he was capable of feeling pity now would have been an opportune time.

"I've always wondered why Sir keeps you around. You're not good for much, certainly not in your current state."

"Eric ke-"

"_Sir._"

He glared at as she finally found the strength to rise. But even still she couldn't meet his gaze.

"I'll tell you why he keeps you around. You're like a toy. A mindless distraction."

"N-no. Eric says that h-"

"And once he gets tired of you. Once you outlive your novelty. He'll get rid of you."

"He wouldn't. He sai-"

"Listen you little pest." Ares closed the gap between the two of them as she involuntarily began to tremor.

"You are not the first. You are not unique. And once Sir tires of you he takes you on a trip but only one of you comes back."

He could smell the despair around her now, one final push and he'd be free of her nonsense.

"So Holly, do Sir a favour. Why not leave now? Leave while he has any fondness left for you too. And it'll save him from having to take a trip too."

She must be in shock now, a grim realization even her infantile brain could understand.

"Get. Out. Or I'll make you."

Ares stood to his full height. Even with his chipped horns he still towered over her and as she slowly hobbled away defeated. A smug satisfaction washed over him and he almost pranced back to his corner and finally relaxed into a stupor.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

"Threatened by an Eevee a third your size? How the mighty have fallen."

This wasn't right. Sir wasn't due to return for another 12 hours at the very least.

"I understand that the last Eeveelution battle went poorly, but I didn't think it fractured your psyche that badly."

Ares got up and there he was. Sure Sir had his back turned but the imposing frame was undeniable.

"I know it must be embarrassing to lose to a Fairy. But even you aren't invincible."

No no no no. It was a tie by default. And he got a few good hits in too.

"You noticed the stones didn't you? Clever boy like you must have come to a few conclusions."

Of course he had. But that's not why he got rid of Holly. He would never be threatened by a ball of fluff.

"And yet you went so far as to intimidate her. Send her away." Sir still hadn't turned around. Arms folded behind his back, his gaze must be focused on something far into the distance.

"She wasn't ready yet Ares. I was waiting for an opportune time but you may have quashed that."

Sir was everywhere and all over him now. Harsh whispers filled his head.

"Get her back. I don't keep useless Pokemon around, she still has a purpose even if you don't yet understand."

Ares awoke in a cold sweat, and immediately charged into the dimly lit forests in blind panic.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 2, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Barely! I keep coughing up these nasty hunks of phlegm and it's really disgusting.
> 
> On the plus side, I think I'm about halfway done your request and I got a few more paid commissions so that was nice.


Wifi was acting screwy so i couldnt respond right àway


----------



## Arnak (Aug 2, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> GOD THIS TOOK FOREVER BECAUSE OF ILLNESS. 1011 WORDS BUT I'M NOT QUITE HAPPY WITH IT. THE DIALOG AND DREAM FEELS STILTED BUT I CAN'T BE BOTHERED TO FIX IT.
> 
> "Play. With. Meeeeeee."
> 
> ...


Certainly kept my attention


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 3, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Certainly kept my attention



Not my best work and I can tell you were iffy about it too. No worries, any feedback you got is appreciated and I hope the other piece you got was more satisfactory.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 3, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Not my best work and I can tell you were iffy about it too. No worries, any feedback you got is appreciated and I hope the other piece you got was more satisfactory.


It was, but I appreciate your efforts and still adore your writing


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 11, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I AM SHAMELESS AND STOLE A PROMPT FROM THE OTHER GUY'S THREAD.
> 
> 2 teen boys _furries_ that are friends play wrestle in the mud, get told to wash off in the bath, and proceed to get frisky with each other in said bath!
> 
> ...



Thanks for another great story!

Mud wrestling is just such a fun concept!

By the way, what critter is this Logan meant to be?

If you're not done here, I also have another prompt in mind?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 12, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Thanks for another great story!
> 
> Mud wrestling is just such a fun concept!
> 
> ...



I purposely left Logan ambiguous because you didn't specify a species so he can be whatever your imagination desires!

And yes, go ahead, I'm a bit backed up right now but when I get a moment I'll definitely get to writing something for your prompt.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 19, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I purposely left Logan ambiguous because you didn't specify a species so he can be whatever your imagination desires!
> 
> And yes, go ahead, I'm a bit backed up right now but when I get a moment I'll definitely get to writing something for your prompt.



Sounds like a bear to me!

Anyway, this one's gonna get weird!


My sona, Trevor, has come down with a rare and highly contagious skin condition, like lice or dandruff, but worse! So, he was constantly itchy, but luckily didn't pass it on to any other anthro before visiting the doctor! 

Anyway, the doctor has a lotion that can cure the condition, but its only effective when applied directly to the skin. Which means, that in order to be cured, and prevent an epidemic, Trevor will only be able to use the lotion once all his fur has been shaved off!

Trevor is obviously horrified by the idea, but realizes its the only way to stop the miserable itching! The doctor explains it can either be done at the hospital, or someone can do it at home in the shower. Trevor wants it done at home, to minimize embarrassment, so he tells the doctor to call his best friend, who's a lizard, and ask him to help, which is ideal, since lizards don't have fur, so they can't catch the condition! His friend is surprised, but agrees to help!

Trevor goes home with special supplies from the doc, and meets his best friend at the door. They head inside, and into the bathroom, where Trevor's friend first runs a bath to soften the fur, making it easier to shave. After that, they both stand up in the tub, and friend begins the monumental task!

During the process, Trevor is moaning on about how humiliating this is, and how he won't be leaving the house for months. Meanwhile, his friend is cracking jokes and gently teasing, trying to lighten the mood, and make Trevor laugh a little, but its not working, Trevor is most certainly not in the mood!

Finally, friend finishes the huge task, and bags the fur up, saying he'll knit something with it as a joke, but not really a joke at all! Finally, his friend pulls out the lotion, and rubs it all over Trevor's now truly nude body, diligently making sure every nook, cranny, and crevice, is covered. Trevor then holds still, and friend then waits patiently for the time limit to expire, and the lotion to do its thing!

Friend then climbs back into the tub, and scrubs the lotion off all of Trevor's body parts, then dries him off. Trevor steps out of the tub, sees his shaved form in the mirror, and has a panic attack, exclaiming that now, everyone will make fun of him, and will never let him live it down! He's on the verge of tears, when his friend gives him a hug, and explains that furry or not, he'll always be his friend! Trevor feels a bit better!

Friend then offers to stay with Trevor until his fur grows back, so that he won't have to leave the house for awhile! Trevor accepts his generous offer!

Friend then shows Trevor that no matter what, he'll always love him, and goes on to clearly demonstrate what that means!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 19, 2019)

Told ya it'd be weird!

You can fill in the blank content!

And yes, NSFW content is heavily implied!

If you like, you can write a NSFW version just for me, and a clean version to post if you're up for that!

Or just one!

Whichever you can manage!


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 22, 2019)

_Anything you say?_
*Slides stack of AP English Essays, SAT Essay, and College Application Essays*


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 22, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> _Anything you say?_
> *Slides stack of AP English Essays, SAT Essay, and College Application Essays*



COME AT ME BRO.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 27, 2019)

I have but one last request if you will. 

A female khajiit (based on The matte black cat, I have permission from her) meets a powerful sorcerer (me, probably saved her life. Idk). While in my characters care, she slowly gets him to open up about himself and his past. Hints of romance are good.

If you need additional information, say so. In the meantime, I need a little more sleep


----------



## featherw0lf (Aug 27, 2019)

Ooh, I'd be interested in a story if you're still offering them!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 27, 2019)

featherw0lf said:


> Ooh, I'd be interested in a story if you're still offering them!



I'm struggling with the Twitch stream one but once I finish making it super weird I'll work my way down the list.

So suggest away!


----------



## featherw0lf (Aug 27, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I'm struggling with the Twitch stream one but once I finish making it super weird I'll work my way down the list.
> 
> So suggest away!


Mind if we discuss in PMs?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 27, 2019)

Alittle background.

Arnak was once human, he knew that in his mortal form he wouldn't learn everything. He prayed to the forgotten god of knowledge for an answer and was given the form he now has. He's seen the rise and fall of many Kings and outlived the almeri Dominion. Even as a human, Arnak was very fond of khajiit. Especially the females


----------



## Arnak (Aug 27, 2019)

Last bit of info I swear.

Arnak once had a lover, he loved her with all of his ancient heart. Sadly there was no way to make her immortal without a ritual sacrifice. Something Arnak refused to do, as a consequence of his refusal, he watched as his beloved withered away. He hasn't had a lover since and prefers to be alone. Until the matte black cat came along. (It's a thing between us that our characters have a thing for each other


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 27, 2019)

featherw0lf said:


> Mind if we discuss in PMs?



Go for it.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> A twitch stream that went "wrong" in the good way



Had *A LOT* of difficulty with this one too. For whatever reason the creative juices weren't really flowing so eventually I gave up and made it as weird as possible. I hope whatever I coughed out is satisfactory because otherwise I bring shame to everyone. 340 words.



His pants were around his ankles for at least 10 minutes before he noticed the little red dot while switching between tabs and for once he was glad that no one watched his stream.

Almost no one.

"DUDE, WHAT THE FUCK."

No one except his roommate.

"Why have you been squirrelling away food in your pants? Is this where all the salami has been going?"

He didn't have the heart to tell her that what was in his pants wasn't salami. He had eaten that days ago and just hoped she wouldn't noticed.

"I am so sick of you stealing my food, why can't you go grocery shopping by yourself like a normal human being?!"

There wasn't a need to turn around. He already could imagine her, furious and fuming in her oversized t-shirt and not much else.

"That is so disgusting and unsanitary. Also, it's my food, get your own fucking food!" Before he could react she plunged a fist into his shorts and reeled back in horror.

"Is this, is this mayonnaise?"

It was actually the last of the Greek yogurt. He had been saving that for later and now it was ruined.

"Why do you have mayonnaise in your pants?" She sniffed her hand and reeled back in horror. "Oh god, how did you cause the mayo to go bad? Why does it smell so sour?"

Before he could react his chair was spun around and she was suddenly kneeling in front of him, spreading his legs open.

"I am so calling the cops on you, what else are you hiding in here?!"

"Wait, no sto-" But it was too late, her hands were everywhere. The last pack of Oreos, slices of Havarti cheese, pepperoni bites, and-

"AHA! I knew there was still salami in the house." Oh god no.

But it was too late. She realized too late that what was in her hands was not a log of cured sausage. And he realized that there was now more than just Greek yogurt in his pants.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Had *A LOT* of difficulty with this one too. For whatever reason the creative juices weren't really flowing so eventually I gave up and made it as weird as possible. I hope whatever I coughed out is satisfactory because otherwise I bring shame to everyone. 338 words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(            Ô            ___  Ô   )
Errrr..Ok, that....escalated pretty well


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> (            Ô            ___  Ô   )
> Errrr..Ok, that....escalated pretty well



I struggled with this for 2 weeks, trying to find a way to work with your prompt that would be pleasant.

Then I gave up and for the final 2 weeks literally took inspiration from things that were leftover or missing from my fridge. Please forgive me, I can't believe it took me a month to slap this together.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I struggled with this for 2 weeks, trying to find a way to work with your prompt that would be pleasant.
> 
> Then I gave up and for the final 2 weeks literally took inspiration from things that were leftover or missing from my fridge. Please forgive me, I can't believe it too me a month to slap this together.


Well, good job, two roommates getting to know eachother "better"
one accidentally, the other not so much


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Well, good job, two roommates getting to know eachother "better"
> one accidentally, the other not so much



Feel free to submit something else or with more guidelines or more details and I'll add it to the queue. 

Hopefully this time I'll churn out something less obscene.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Feel free to submit something else or with more guidelines or more details and I'll add it to the queue.
> 
> Hopefully this time I'll churn out something less obscene.


I've known that word since I was 4.....yeah..


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I've known that word since I was 4.....yeah..



Or make it more obscene. I just want to type out something that leaves you less disturbed, or more disturbed? I'm not sure anymore haha.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Or make it more obscene. I just want to type out something that leaves you less disturbed, or more disturbed? I'm not sure anymore haha.


Disturbed
Ooooooooooh........2017 was my peek on nsfw disturbing stuff


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Disturbed
> Ooooooooooh........2017 was my peek on nsfw disturbing stuff


still traumatized...Still..


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

I need only ask, what's up


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I need only ask, what's up


Reviewing one of my worst years...sup


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Reviewing one of my worst years...sup


Ohhhh... You alright


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Ohhhh... You alright


Nah.....naaaaah


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Last bit of info I swear.
> 
> Arnak once had a lover, he loved her with all of his ancient heart. Sadly there was no way to make her immortal without a ritual sacrifice. Something Arnak refused to do, as a consequence of his refusal, he watched as his beloved withered away. He hasn't had a lover since and prefers to be alone. Until the matte black cat came along. (It's a thing between us that our characters have a thing for each other



Give as much background as you want. I'm not complaining.

Also, some people have shown interest in commissioning continuations of the Dragon story I wrote up for you. That being said, I'm not doing any writing for them until funds get transferred into my account.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Nah.....naaaaah


You sound like nanachi


Sir Thaikard said:


> Give as much background as you want. I'm not complaining.
> 
> Also, some people have shown interest in commissioning continuations of the Dragon story I wrote up for you. That being said, I'm not doing any writing for them until funds get transferred into my account.


Matte said she'd like her character of the same name be a new warrior seeking fame and fortune. She bites off more than she can chew when she encounters bandits. Nearly dead, she's saved by a sorcerer (me) as she's recovering, she slowly but surely Gets my character to open up.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> You sound like nanachi
> 
> Matte said she'd like her character of the same name be a new warrior seeking fame and fortune. She bites off more than she can chew when she encounters bandits. Nearly dead, she's saved by a sorcerer (me) as she's recovering, she slowly but surely Gets my character to open up.


Thanks I guess
~__~


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Thanks I guess
> ~__~


I mean no offense


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Alright.Next story to write
a relation's "Kickstarter "


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I mean no offense


Nah, it's ight...


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Nah, it's ight...


*Hugs


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> *Hugs


Arnak
You are one of the weirdest hybrid creatures with one of the most scary looks I've seen in a while
But you are good at hugging...*Hugs back*


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Alright.Next story to write
> a relation's "Kickstarter "



Any more details you want to add to this? Or else this is liable to go off the rails and escalate quickly again.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Any more details you want to add to this? Or else this is liable to go off the rails and escalate quickly again.


option B
just don't include rape, that's the work of kickstarter and Craigslist's employees irl


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Arnak
> You are one of the weirdest hybrid creatures with one of the most scary looks I've seen in a while
> But you are good at hugging...*Hugs back*


How am I weird and scary? Just Asking


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> How am I weird and scary? Just Asking


A) you're a manokit
B) Your pic


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> A) you're a manokit
> B) Your pic


I'm many things

A manokit
A daddy
An uncle
A sorcerer
A dragowolf
A lover
A mediator

But most importantly, I am......
A friend


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I'm many things
> 
> A manokit
> A daddy
> ...


And a good hugger


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> And a good hugger


I'm just cuddly


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I'm just cuddly


More than good enough


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> More than good enough


Let's not give sir yoai material


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Let's not give sir yoai material



Unless that's what you guys want.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Unless that's what you guys want.


:\
No


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Unless that's what you guys want.


No. Even though we're both of age. Just no


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> No. Even though we're both of age. Just no


I don't know about you
I'm straight.
Sir thaikard can amuse all audiences when his creativity kicks up
But I'm not a fan of that genre


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I don't know about you
> I'm straight.
> Sir thaikard can amuse all audiences when his creativity kicks up
> But I'm not a fan of that genre



I just aim to please my dudes.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I just aim to please my dudes.


Like I said
Just include no rape, and we aight


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I don't know about you
> I'm straight.
> Sir thaikard can amuse all audiences when his creativity kicks up
> But I'm not a fan of that genre


I know that. Plus I hardly know you, though you're now my friend


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I just aim to please my dudes.


And you do wonderfully


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I know that. Plus I hardly know you, though you're now my friend


Portuguese
Bored with life
read my profile's description, you can know some more by DM'ing me
I'm always online
I know, I should be doing something productive, me and over 3 billion people


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Portuguese
> Bored with life
> read my profile's description, you can know some more by DM'ing me
> I'm always online
> I know, I should be doing something productive, me and over 3 billion people


Well you're talking to me so that's productive cuz I have no friends in my neighborhood. Just abunch of assholes


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Well you're talking to me so that's productive cuz I have no friends in my neighborhood. Just abunch of assholes


I got a full class of them since over a decade
I know the feeling
my neighborhood is quiet, except for some exceptions


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I got a full class of them since over a decade
> I know the feeling
> my neighborhood is quiet, except for some exceptions


Twice I've had a couple walk down my street and the woman is screaming.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> And you do wonderfully



Well aren't you a flatterer.

As long as the paid works continues to slowly increase I'll probably be able to keep doing this for a while.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Twice I've had a couple walk down my street and the woman is screaming.


Period joke?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Period joke?


Nope. Marrital issues I think cuz the man is normally ahead of the woman


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Nope. Marrital issues I think cuz the man is normally ahead of the woman


I think it's better if he isn't.....Behind?


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Nope. Marrital issues I think cuz the man is normally ahead of the woman


And thank you very much for following me OwO


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I think it's better if he isn't.....Behind?


She's screaming slow down and other stuff.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> She's screaming slow down and other stuff.


Damn....This is really getting some double meanings


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> Damn....This is really getting some double meanings


Literal. They walk down my street, man ahead, woman screaming behind him and the man looks utterly pissed


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Literal. They walk down my street, man ahead, woman screaming behind him and the man looks utterly pissed


she boutta get bitch slapped then


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> she boutta get bitch slapped then


Let's take this to last post wins cuz were flooding sirs thread with garbage


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Let's take this to last post wins cuz were flooding sirs thread with garbage


I think we gave in an idea
I actually thought it was sexual when you said she was telling the guy to slow down


----------



## Arnak (Aug 28, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I think we gave in an idea
> I actually thought it was sexual when you said she was telling the guy to slow down


I don't live in Detroit


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I don't live in Detroit


Nor in New Jersey


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 30, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Sounds like a bear to me!
> 
> Anyway, this one's gonna get weird!
> 
> ...



Holy shit. This is the longest one I've written yet and it's a doozy. At 2,198 words I believe I've touched on everything you've asked for and then some. Again, everything is very suggestive due to Fur Affinity rules but I'm sure your imagination can fill in the gaps. 


It didn't matter how many times the Doctor tried to pronounce or spell the condition, Trevor still couldn't find it on Google, let alone say it.

"What's more miraculous is that you didn't spread it to anyone who even looked at you." It must not have been easy fitting her tail in the hazmat suit, but she refused to do the home visit until she was properly outfitted.

"Is it that bad Doc?" Trevor did his best to restrain himself from scratching but even just rubbing into random surfaces provided some respite from the itching. It was embarrassing and undignified, especially in front of his family doctor that he had seen since he was just a kit.

"It could be a lot worse but fortunately I brought along a remedy." She rummaged through one of her bags and produced a tray of nondescript tubes. "Application is simple enough. Apply it directly to your skin whenever it itches. Keep applying until it stops itching and you're cured." Trevor nodded until an uncomfortable realization popped into head.

"Um, Doc, not sure if you noticed but I'm uh, pretty furry." He fluffed up his chest and arms to make a point of things. But when her expression didn't change he felt his heart sink while she just nodded her head.

"I can get a unit from the hospital over. You're not the first case this year, and probably not the last so they got a pretty efficient system going. Even someone like you can be shaved down in about 5 minutes, they quarantine you in your own room, and a nurse will be there to rub you down with a press of a button." Trevor just squirmed.

"Is it possible to do this privately? I'd rather take care of myself in the comfort of my own home. Have as few people as possible to see me in my current condition." The doctor raised an eyebrow.

"Listen Trevor, we're on the cusp of an epidemic here and it's my job as a medical professional to worry about keeping everyone safe. Not just you, and certainly not just your comfort." She had already begun packing her things as Trevor began to panic. "But if you can find someone in the next 24 hours to help you and your condition I am allowed to keep you isolated in your home." He allowed himself a small sigh of relief.

"Good luck finding anyone though. It's not a pleasant job and it's not easy. Again, you have 24 hours otherwise before I'm legally required to call a squad over and they're a lot less gentle than you'd like." And just like that, she was gone, leaving Trevor alone with his thoughts and his itching.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________


Even under regular circumstances it was difficult to find help for regular things, let alone a medical emergency like this. Even worse, people who were initially receptive balked and made excuses once the nature of his predicament was made clear. As the hours slipped away Trevor's panic began to ramp up.

And then suddenly a tapping at the front door.

First relief, perhaps aid had finally come. But then the panic immediately returned when he realized that the last thing he wanted to do was infect his newfound savior. And then the adrenaline hit and he didn't know what to feel when he realized the individual simply came inside. In his haste to call for help he had forgotten to lock the door after the Doctor had left.

"Yo! Trev, you home?"

"Uh... Uh... Uh?!" As if he couldn't get any more flustered his unexpected visitor came around the corner and Trevor found himself face-to-face with all 200 pounds of muscle Cameron.

"You don't look so good my Dude." Cameron smirked and perhaps it was a good thing Trevor was so furry otherwise you could have seen his beet red cheeks. While it was clear that business casual Cameron had just left the office Trevor was sitting in his underwear nervously trying to cover up his scratching.

"I got your voicemail my guy, so I stopped and grabbed some supplies before making my way here." Several grocery bags were filled to bursting and simply hefting them up allowed Cameron to not so subtly flex one massive bicep. "No need to worry though, I can't get your disease. Not with this sexy bod." His other hand roughly dragged itself across his scaly neck.

Of course, Cameron couldn't catch whatever this disease was, the guy didn't even have fur. Trevor would have laughed if he wasn't so exhausted from the rashes and for the first time in a week he allowed himself to slump over and relax.

"Anyways, your Doc gave me the rundown. She knows I'm here yada-yada. So haul ass to the tub or I'm going to be forced to carry you. Pretty sure I can carry your fatass up there even with one arm." The flexing of his free arm wasn't necessary but it was still nice. And while it also would have been nice to have been carried up the stairs Trevor wanted to save the remaining shred of dignity that he had remaining as he stumbled onwards to the bathroom.

It was only after he clambered into the tub did Trevor realize how much more awkward things were about to get. He stood there, stooped in his boxers and itchy skin while Cameron just inspected his body.

"You gotta lose the shorts. Unless you're some kind of never-nude then in which case, you still gotta lose them, too bad." Head tilted to the side, Cameron watched closely as the shorts slowly came off and were tossed to the side. Nodding slowly the reptile began to fill the tub with water and began emptying a jar into the bath.

"What is that?" Trevor had brought his knees to his chest and shivered as the water slowly crawled past his ankles. Whatever Cameron had dumped into the bath was beginning to cause the water to take on a milky appearance but it didn't smell bad, whatever it was.

"Oatmeal. Gave it a quick blitz. Should help with the itching temporarily." And surprisingly it did. He was initially worried that the oatmeal would have clumped and gotten stuck in his dense fur but the oatmeal had been blended so finely that it essentially dissolved on impact with the bath water. Trevor involuntarily sighed and shuddered as he slid into the soothing embrace of the oatmeal.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 30, 2019)

"Feeling better?" Cameron had seated himself on the toilet opposite of the bath, hand on his chin as he just sat there and watched.

"Loads better, thanks Cam." Trevor should have felt disturbed by how attention he was getting, but the relief brought on by the oatmeal was just too much as he allowed another ripple of pleasure to spread from neck to toe.

"Well don't get too comfy, we're just doing this to soften up the fur before you know, snip snip." Cameron's fingers mimicked a pair of scissors and Trevor felt the dread crawling back into his chest as he meekly tried to hide behind the lip of the bathtub. "Just give me another 10 minutes, at least, please." Cameron just shrugged and continued to watch.

Half an hour went by entirely too fast and even as the water continued to cool Trevor was still reluctant to get out. It was only when Cameron finally stood and reached into the tub to drain it that Trevor reluctantly sat up and allowed himself to be rinsed down. Despite the fear that Cameron's hands would have been rough on such sensitive skin the cool touch of his scales were surprisingly gentle and comforting as they worked to wash out the oatmeal remnants.

"Alright big guy, let's get this over with." Another involuntary shiver coursed through Trevor's body, but for different reasons this time. As he slowly rose Cameron began to blow drying the dripping fur.

"Normally I'd fluff you out entirely but I think keeping your fluff slightly moist will help with the cutting." Trever just stared into the tub, even though he couldn't see Cameron's face, he could feel the lizard grinning. Even moreso when a pair of scissors could be heard snipping.


"Let's get the big stuff out of the way and then we get bring the trimmers in to finish up." Clumps of fur began to fall forming a shaggy carpet at the bottom of the top.

"Shame about your fur big guy, I bet this stuff was pretty luxurious before these sheers got to them." Trevor could only nod meekly. "I bet I could make a second Trevor out of this when I'm done. In fact, maybe I should!"

For the first time Trevor coughed out what could almost pass for a laugh before he stared his friend in the eyes, "Don't you dare, that's so gross. It's all tainted and everything." Cameron shrugged again, "I can just run it through the wash a few times, soak it in bleach, I'll figure it out. I bet I could also stuff a pillow with this and it'll work just fine."

"Oh come on, that's just weird." Though Trevor was slightly more weirded out by the nonchalant manner his groin was being trimmed. The way hands and fingers lingered for just a second too long. But Trevor didn't have long to linger on that thought as the hum of the trimmers filled the bathroom.

"Alright, lift your arms, there we go." Even without the condition Trevor's skin was fairly sensitive. But there must have been something else in that jar asides from oatmeal as the blades barely bothered him. Cameron methodically combed through the every part of Trevor's shivering body.

Every part.

"Hey man, I think I can do this myself." Trevor instinctively shielded himself only to be twisted forward as the electric razor continued its journey. "I got you bro, just relax and I'll take care of this. Doc's orders." Trevor was pretty sure the Doctor said that he just needed someone to help, NOT  for someone to do all of it. But he wasn't in a position to fight back and just consigned himself to his fate of being gently manhandled.

Finally, the clippers shut off as Cameron shooed Trevor out of the tub and began bagging the shorn fur into one of many large garbage bags. "You're not actually going to keep it are you?" But Cameron would only respond with a devilish grin before returning to his task.

Then it was back into the tub for a final rinse. If he didn't feel naked before, he certainly did now. Without the interference of his fur he could feel the spray of the showerhead that much more acutely. And it didn't help that he could also feel Cameron's hands much better too. Even under the warm water they were still barely cool to the touch.

Multiple towels were employed in drying Trevor's pink and rashy body and before he even had a chance to comment on the state of his being Cameron was already massaging copious amount of medicinal lotion into folds and crevices. And what a massage! Muscles and aches were worked over as the cream soothed and coated the numerous rashes, its effect immediate and welcome. Trevor grew to welcome the scaly hands that had no reservations about where they traveled.

"And I think we're all done here." Cameron reluctantly withdrew and as he moved out of the way a new form of shock filled Trevor. As he beheld himself in the mirror it became obvious how horrible things were. His tail now resembled something more fitting for a rat. Actually every part of him now looked like a grey, depressed, saggy rat. If said rat had also been plastered with well, plaster. The lotion stuck to his skin and the more he looked the less flattering it appeared. Sure it had completely negated the itching but it had completely cost him his pride. It was almost enough to move him to tears which Cameron noticed immediately.

"Did I miss a spot? Was I too rough?" His face was that of concern, any pretense of teasing gone as Trevor continued to inspect himself in the mirror. "I can't go out like this, no one can see me like this. This is dreadful, what am I going to do?!" He was almost hysterical now until suddenly a rough body gripped him in embrace from behind.

"Shhhh... Relax." When did Cam's shirt come off? And how had he not noticed before? "If you like, I can stay with you the whole time, until you're completely cured and ready to go back to the real world." Trevor wasn't sure if he was shocked at how forward Cameron was being, or how comfortable he was with the idea of having a friend live with him for an undetermined period of time.

"In fact, I'm certain we could have plenty of fun, even in your current state. Let me show you what I mean." Confused, Trevor tried to turn around but was gently nudged back forward as Cameron's hands descended, both filled with lotion.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 1, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I have but one last request if you will.
> 
> A female khajiit (based on The matte black cat, I have permission from her) meets a powerful sorcerer (me, probably saved her life. Idk). While in my characters care, she slowly gets him to open up about himself and his past. Hints of romance are good.
> 
> If you need additional information, say so. In the meantime, I need a little more sleep



I don't got a name for your ladyfriend here.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 9, 2019)

@Arnak and @The Matte-Black Cat IT IS DONE. At 1406 words this is the first time I've done a writing prompt involving two seperate users. I think I've done a respectable job of depicting Arnak as all-powerful, ancient, and mysterious but the romance was harder to do. Especially from Matte's end who I think just tried to get Arnak to do all her dirty work for her.

I'll let you two be the judges:



Her head was spinning as the ceiling came in and out of focus. She was disgustingly nauseous but found herself unable to move any part of her body. In fact, she found herself unable to feel large portions of her body and a cold panic began to spread.

"You're finally awake. Good, you'll probably survive the night. Probably."

With great effort she craned her neck towards the origin of voice. A dim fire danced somewhere in the cramped room and if she squinted enough she could almost make out one hunched and one hooded figure squatting nearby.

She opened her mouth to speak and found herself unable. The hooded figure must have noticed as it rose and began muttering to itself, "Of course she can't speak, no lungs..." It dragged a rough palm across her throat and she instinctively inhaled deeply. The smell of iron, acid, and ether sat heavy in the room.

"Who are you? What do you mean I don't have lungs? What happened to me?" A deluge of questions spilled forward but she may have as well have been speaking to a statue as the figure stood passive and indifferent to her concerns. As her nausea began to subside another horrifying realization hit her.

"What's my body doing over there?"

At least that comment elicited a response from the hooded figure. "Oho! You finally noticed." He spun the hunched figure around and even in the low firelight she could recognize her headless corpse which had been both bandaged over and drawn on with various runes.

"You're lucky I have a soft spot for khajiit like yourself. Those weren't bandits you know. Taking on one high ranking mercenary is difficult as it is, let along an entire party of them." It took the opportunity to flex its hand, "Not a problem for me though." She could feel it smirking, even in the dark of its hood.

"Was it necessary to molest my body though? Do you get off to this?" The figured snorted derisively, "Please, you're cute, but not _that_ cute. Don't flatter yourself too much." It seated itself beside her head, "Besides, did you expect me to perform surgery with your clothes on? I'm not that good."

It was only now that she recognized some of the smells from before. Her eyes were better adjusted now and the room looked like a butcher's workshop. Layers of blood were partially coagulated on the walls while a variety of entrails hung from the mantlepiece or sat in translucent jars. She would have vomited, if her stomach was still connected.

"Yeah, you were messed up pretty good. Fortunately the mercs were more than happy to make a few blood and organ donations. Very generous of them." From this angle she could see a glint of a fang under the hood. And, fur? Perhaps a trick of the light, but it definitely wasn't skin.

"Why did you need to remove my head then?" She had rolled over and was unsuccessfully in trying to right herself up. The figure shrugged, "Your mind is weak. I doubt you would have been able to handle the trauma." It drew a line across its own neck with a finger, "So I separated the two of you."

"Rude of you to assume that of me. Who do you think you are?" Another noncommittal shrug from the figure. "You're a warrior not an academic, and not even a good one at that. You're young and impulsive. You were not blessed with the gift of magic. So I can assume a lot about you." It turned its back on her. "And who I am is none of your business."

She had given up now and resigned herself to her fallen position. "For all your grandstanding you don't even know my name." The figure went still and continued staring into the fire.

"I don't need to. And I don't want to."

They sat in uncomfortable silence before it finally reached over and picked her body up. "Alright, let's get this over with."

It may as well have been a doll as the figure effortlessly hefted her headless corpse onto the platform her head was on. And yet for all its strength it was still careful, gentle, borderline caressing the limbs as it arranged her head into place. A claw slowly traced patterns into her neck and as it muttered she gasped at how unpleasant things became.

The sensation was like cold eels squirming into her chest while warm ribbons of heat traveled into her throat. Her limbs flailed helplessly as the figure's claws continued to dance across her healing body as though it was oblivious to her discomfort.

She bolted up right, hands around her throat, patting her body down, heart racing and for the first time observed her unknown benefactor. It definitely had fur, and snout? Was it a khajiit too? But no, it didn't carry itself like one, its movements were all wrong, and she never heard of one being able to perform miracles like this.

"Well, my job here is done. Gather your clothes and you can be on your way." It grinned again under the hood and she realized that she was still completely naked in front of a stranger. She hastily covered herself up while a bundle of clothing was thrown into her lap.

"No need to be so shy. I had plenty of time to get to know you and it's nothing I haven't seen before." It barked out a short, unnatural laugh as she struggled to dress quickly, glaring at him the whole time.

"And what do I owe to my benevolent savior?" She affixed the final piece of her armor before standing to inspect herself. Had it not been for the runes and bandages still caked on she would never have guessed she was recently decapitated. “Go on, I’m certain you want something from me, or did you already take something from me?” She scowled and covered herself again over her armor.

Again it hacked out what could be a chuckle. “Please my dear, I may have been alone for many years and I am many things, but a fiend is not one of them. You’ll find your person unmolested.” It began to gather its things. “You owe me nothing, I acted on my own volition. Now go.”

“Perhaps then you could use a companion.” She sidled up beside him, in part to try and identify what it was but also to cause some form of discomfort in hopes of getting even.

And it worked. “That would be unwise, little one. You would have nothing to gain.” The figure shuffled awkwardly away, shielding more of its features from her as the dying fire cast deeper shadows. “No one ever gains.”

She drew close again, “You’re right, a young, inexperienced, glory seeking warrior is clearly safe on her own and should jump right back into the wilds.” Her hand reached to pull back the hood, “Unless, someone was able to keep me safe.”

The hood fell back with little resistance. A pair of pointed crimson ears popped out and she could finally confirm that it did have matching crimson fur. But as she moved around to get a better look at its face, the fire conveniently sputtered out drowning the room in darkness.

“Aren’t you a precocious one…” She heard the hood return to his head before the fire spontaneously roared back to life, “It seems I am forever doomed to listen to the whims of my heart. Very well, I, Lord Arnak shall accompany you.”

He swirled around and placed a hand on his chest and imitated a bow, “At your service my dear.”

“Still not going to ask for my name?” She crossed her arms, unimpressed as Arnak contemplated for a short moment before shaking his head.

“No, it would be unwise to get attached again.”

He lifted a bag over his shoulder and made his way to the exit allowing her to make a final observation.

“What manner of beast are you? You walk like a human, have fur like an animal, and act like a God.” Once more, Arnak paused in his tracks before vacating the building.

“None of your business. And if you don’t hurry up, I’m leaving you.” Moonlight crept into the room as he pushed opened the door giving her little time to grab her scant belongings and chase after him.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 9, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> @Arnak and @The Matte-Black Cat IT IS DONE. At 1406 words this is the first time I've done a writing prompt involving two seperate users. I think I've done a respectable job of depicting Arnak as all-powerful, ancient, and mysterious but the romance was harder to do. Especially from Matte's end who I think just tried to get Arnak to do all her dirty work for her.
> 
> I'll let you two be the judges:
> 
> ...



 !!!!

I absolutely love it! Very interesting and it's much different than what I usually read (mushy romance stuff). More like an adventure..I like just being a head :3

..I hope @Arnak comes by soon. Thank you so much for this! Greatly appreciate it, and it's such a good read. <3


----------



## Alex Thunder (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey there. Your writings are great.

So, I got a request for you.

What about a guy that discover his single father and his teacher are dating? But two attractive,  muscular males he actually think are hot. 

Hope this isn't to less. I would love to hear the father say something like: 'Boy,  I rather like you having sex with us then some creep on the Internet.'


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 10, 2019)

Alex Thunder said:


> Hey there. Your writings are great.
> 
> So, I got a request for you.
> 
> ...



Adding to the queue. I'll go as NSFW as possible without violated Fur Affinity rules.

If you want to jump the queue and/or go full NSFW send me a PM.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 12, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Alright.Next story to write
> a relation's "Kickstarter "



THIS GUY GOT BANNED. HE'S BEEN REMOVED FROM THE QUEUE.

PRESS F TO PAY RESPECTS.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 13, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> THIS GUY GOT BANNED. HE'S BEEN REMOVED FROM THE QUEUE.
> 
> PRESS F TO PAY RESPECTS.


:\


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 13, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> :\



UNBANNED AND RETURNED TO THE QUEUE.

No more respects paid though.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 13, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> UNBANNED AND RETURNED TO THE QUEUE.
> 
> No more respects paid though.


You were the only one 
And removed me from the queue regardless of me being on line before being banned 
: l


----------



## Arnak (Sep 17, 2019)

Just checking this thread... Have a nice day


----------



## Arnak (Sep 18, 2019)

Beware! I may one day return to terrorize you with prompts!!!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 20, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> You were the only one
> And removed me from the queue regardless of me being on line before being banned
> : l



PRESSING F TO PAY RESPECTS AGAIN.

IF YOU'RE STILL IN THE QUEUE UNLESS I FINISH @featherw0lf's PROMPT BEFORE YOU GET BACK.


----------



## Arnak (Sep 25, 2019)

Heyo!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 25, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Heyo!



HELLO.


----------



## Arnak (Sep 27, 2019)

How you doing


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm currently juggling 1 massive commission, 1 medium, and 2 smaller-ish ones. I'm hoping to grab a few more in the coming weeks but we'll see how those conversations go.

That and I'm hacking away at the writing prompts when I have a moment to breathe but the stuff that pays bills always takes priority.

You?


----------



## Arnak (Sep 27, 2019)

Im just playing games, eating, walking and doing whatever


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 2, 2019)

This one took a while. At 2337 words this was my first real venture into writing something involving transformation. It was a good learning experience and I think I made something satisfactory.

As per FA rules though I cannot share anything explicit. So the full NSFW ending can be found on SoFurry here. I've also had to break this into two posts.



They said it was a myth, an April Fool’s Day joke made in poor taste, a sinkhole for the gullible. But after weeks of tinkering, waiting, and praying he had finally done it. Though he would never admit to how many consoles he bricked to get the patch to work.

Once the notification went off Nat had rushed home and dashed towards his project. He was rewarded with a number of panels automatically scrolling across the TV screen and a massive grin spread across his face. Most of it was junk: half finished skins that were removed from the final game, what looked like a rejected holiday game mode, and a garbled set of patch notes.

And his true prize lay partially hidden in those notes: The ability to play a cracked version Overwatch where all the character abilities and designs were all being tested against one another. 

Who could resist playing as Robo-Reinhardt, or Reinhardt duel-wielding a flamethrower and a mace, or Reinhardt with his original shield design? In fact, who needed other heroes? Just more Reinhardt on Reinhardt action would be sufficient.

Accusations being a Reinhardt fanboy asides, Nat sent forth controller in hand and began manipulating menus, timed with frame-perfect button presses to access the appropriate dev screen. He just needed the right inputs to crack through. Beads of sweat began to form on his forehead as the final combination of button mashes spilled forth and…

Crashed everything.

Nat groaned as a kaleidoscope of static and squeaky audio greeted him. He was so close and yet his goal eluded once again. The service rep at Best Buy was bound to recognize him now and probably wondered how anyone could destroy technology this quickly.

He sighed, and put his controller down. At least his shoes and jacket were still on so he would save some time heading back out. Placing the controller on the ground he stood up only to lean back down and try to drop the controller.

It was at this moment that Nat realized something was very, very wrong.

The controller wasn’t so much stuck to his hands, it was more like his hands wouldn’t, or couldn’t, let go. He was viciously shaking the controller around by the point but to no avail. Perhaps if he started mashing buttons again?

At least that worked, in a sense. His thumb pressed down with little resistance but Nat was immediately greeted with a sharp jolt of pain through his arm. At least the controller finally fell out of his hands and clattered to the floor.

“Goddamn, ouch.” He shook his tingling hand. Did he break his console so badly that it electrocuted him? The humming and static from the TV wasn’t going down and he was considering going to the hospital first now. The tingling has spread to the rest of his body and his skin felt tight.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 2, 2019)

Actually, everything felt tight. Nat wormed out of his jacket and stared at it. “Stupid thing was always been baggy… You’d think I’d notice if it shrunk in the wash…” He was just grumbling now, a bad day slowly getting worse because it was apparent that his t-shirt had shrunk too. A thin band of flesh had popped up revealing the pink of his belly causing Nat to not notice the ripple of muscle growth taking place on his upper body.

He threw the tiny jacket aside and wheezed. “Not my pants too…” If he wasn’t mumbling, perhaps he would have heard the first deepening of his voice. As it were he was busy trying to undo his belt and uncomfortably exhaled. Maybe he was just getting fat? Time to hit the gym? He gave up trying to take the belt off now, let alone his pants. Everything was just stuck. The cool air of the basement caressed his ankles which was strange, how would being overweight cause his jeans to hike up?

But the overweight theory might also explain why his watch was biting so deeply into his wrists. As Nat’s thickening fingers struggled to work with the tiny strap he again failed to acknowledge the stretching of his spine and the extra length in his legs. The leather continued to fight against his skin and for someone that was supposedly out of shape, his arms were now as large as his thighs. 

At least, how large his thighs used to be. Desperately he tried to pry out his wallet and cellphone but his hands wouldn’t fit in the pockets anymore. Everything had become visibly outlined in his pants. Everything. 

Meanwhile, the sleeves on his t-shirt were slowly becoming non-existent as they had long since scooted shoulder-bound, making him look as though he was in a wife-beater. He gave one arm a cursory flex and nodded in approval. Though if things continued at this pace he would also need to go shopping after that hospital and Best Buy trip.

“Zis is not so bad.” Zis? Since when did he have trouble speaking English? He rubbed his Adam’s apple, and since when was his voice on the cusp of entering the baritone range? His toes were threatening to curl under his foot as the confines of his shoes pushed ever inwards. And he had pushed his glasses onto his forehead as looking through them made him nauseous.

And then a strange thought, perhaps his clothing wasn’t shrinking, but rather, he was growing.

Nat didn’t have long to contemplate this theory as the collar of his t-shirt had begun to tear away from the rest of the shirt. He twisted his head to the site of destruction and watched as his shoulder slowly inflated. The deltoid went from being bony, to looking like a deflated pumpkin, and then a bowling ball. And though he couldn’t see his traps, he could feel them expand, literally popping into place. 

He reached for his neck and marveled at the growth rippling through all the way down to his collarbone. It was as though something was slapping bricks of muscle under his skin. Pulse by pulse he could feel the tissue in his neck thickening like cords.

But how the fibers of his shirt end up on his chin? He reached out and stroked only to be greeted by not cotton, but a growing five o’clock shadow. “Am I going to haffe to buy a razor too?” He thought aloud. That was, until he noticed bristles poking through the back of his hand and fingers like weeds. 

A grey field of hair had begun to grow up the side of his arm as well. and perhaps that’s what was causing the itching on his back? He reached behind and his fingers dove into what could have easily been a thick and lush shag carpet.

Thump.

Attempting to look around was a futile activity, something was actively pressing against the top of his head. Quietly cursing he stooped so he could crane his neck upwards and almost stood back up in shock.

Was the ceiling coming down? Nat was by no means a tall person, but he wasn’t short either. Still, the basement ceiling had to be at least 7 feet and there was always a healthy margin of headspace. Maybe if he took off his shoes it would give him an extra inch of breathing room.

It was a struggle to remove the footwear and he nearly ripped the tongues out trying to pry himself out. Free from the prison of his shoes his feet went rampant. As they grew uninhibited random toes burst through the front one by one. Meanwhile holes in the bottoms his socks stretched open to accommodate the widening soles, the plush carpet beneath tickled his bare skin.

He sneezed and instinctively rubbed his nose to be greeted by a different carpet. The stubble had grown to full-blown whiskers and had spread to the entirety of his face. And as Nat groped his chin he could feel his jaw cracking and reforming. His entire skull was becoming more square and angular beneath his fingertips, made even more evident by the definition in his cheekbones.

But they weren’t done. He winced as the knuckle joints popped to make room as fingers inched forwards and outwards. This morning his hands could have belonged to an accountant, now they felt more like a warrior’s. He rubbed the newly formed calluses on his palms and cracked his wrists.

The wristwatch was now outright embedded in his arm and while it didn’t hurt, it was kind of annoying. Nat fumbled with his new hands, the fingers while strong were unwieldy and about as agile as wooden blocks. He pinched the face of the watch and pulled only to shatter the glass and send shards flying everywhere.

“Scheisse...” He stared as his wrist continued to bulge and surround the strap and eventually the withered leather finally gave way, snapping off and landing somewhere on the ground. His voice now deeper than before was again entirely ignored. Nat bent over and immediately ripped off his belt while a massive tear appeared in the groin of his jeans and underwear. Something also quietly cracked in his pocket, probably his phone. He sighed and stood back up, only to shred the remains of his tattered t-shirt in half by accidentally stretching out his now massive back.

Thump.

Head and ceiling made contact again. It appeared that taking his shoes off did little to compensate for the ceiling height. Perhaps he would need to take a different approach and he scooted towards the couch and sat down. The furniture groaned and sagged from Nat’s new form.

At least he had been able to squeeze most of his hand and wiggle his wallet out. Attempting to salvage his phone wasn’t working too great. At best, he could squeeze 2 fingers into the shrinking pocket. It didn’t help that his quads had swelled to tree trunk like proportions and were effectively helping hold the phone prisoner. 

He resorted to squeezing the device out, inch by inch until finally a sizable sliver poked its head out. Gingerly he pulled and saw that his massive thighs had indeed cracked the screen. It was half out now. Slowly. Slowly.

And then Nat snapped the phone in half.

Disgusted he just flung the ruined technology across the room. It was futile to sneak the other half out now. He felt his growing hamstrings and hardened glutes pushing him up, elevating him from the couch. Screw it, he grabbed the general area where the remains of his phone were and just tore it out. He took the opportunity to flex his biceps and admire the tricep definition as it slowly chiseled itself out before also throwing the junk across the room.

Absent-mindedly his scratched his stomach and were greeted with valleys and ridges. Wait, what? He stared down and watched as his stomach became more and more defined. He was soon greeted by a 4 pack, that became 6, and finally settling on an 8-pack. “So much for being fat höhö!” He chortled and peeled away the scraps of his t-shirt. 

He eyes descended and he brought a hand to his chest. Strange, you’d think he would have had pecs by now too. He rotated his neck and sighed as everything popped. As his skin stretched to accommodate Nat’s new skeletal structure he grinned. There the pecs rose into place. he gave them a slap and they responded in kind, the muscles firm and taut.

Perhaps he should remove his jeans too. Additional rips had formed along the sides and the pressure on his crotch was getting unpleasant. He ran a hand through his hair and found his old glasses. Carefully he held them in his palm, how small they looked now in the vastness of his hands.

And then it happened.

Unable to support his weight any longer the sofa unceremoniously collapsed in the center heaving Nat onto the floor and further ripping his pants as he braced himself against the fall. And in the midst of the chaos he inadvertently closed his fist and the frail glasses crumpled.

“Verdammt…” He rose and proceeded to dent the ceiling. Sighing, he poked the flaking plaster. this wouldn’t be cheap to fix. Somewhere during the commotion the waistband of his pants finally gave up and snapped, falling to his ankles in a pitiful heap.

As Nat stepped out of what was once a good pair of jeans he took a moment to contemplate his situation. He glanced at his now dead console and picked up the offending controller and knelt to turn off the still hissing TV. But as he stared into the screen he gasped at the reflection.

He knew that his body had somehow grown and expanded in ways that were impossible. And yet as he brought his face closer and closer it was unmistakable.

“I am Reinhardt.” He touched the scar across his eye and countless thoughts ran through his mind. What would his friends and family think? How did this happen? What would he do with his new body? Would he be like this forever?

He shook his head slowly. “There is vork to be done. No time for silly thoughts.”


----------



## Arnak (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## RoboticFreeze (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey, I like this thread, you are very talented. You still doing this?
If yes i got some NSFW challenge, are you ready?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 3, 2019)

RoboticFreeze said:


> Hey, I like this thread, you are very talented. You still doing this?
> If yes i got some NSFW challenge, are you ready?



Go for it, I'll add you to the queue.


----------



## RoboticFreeze (Oct 3, 2019)

Great!

So small request: Two female friends challenge themselves: They will spend day together going to the shop, eating etc. with vibrator in them, turned on.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 3, 2019)

RoboticFreeze said:


> Great!
> 
> So small request: Two female friends challenge themselves: They will spend day together going to the shop, eating etc. with vibrator in them, turned on.



Given that this FA, I can't be too explicit but I'll be as suggestive as I can. 

However if you want this to be a commission I can be explicit as you want. PM me if this is the case as I will be able to deliver much more promptly as well.


----------



## RoboticFreeze (Oct 3, 2019)

You can do it suggestive, it would be better than explicit


----------



## Arnak (Oct 16, 2019)

One question, have you enough funds to continue the dragon story?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 16, 2019)

Arnak said:


> One question, have you enough funds to continue the dragon story?



Not sure what you mean by that. But if you want to fund a part 2 you're more than welcome to.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 16, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. But if you want to fund a part 2 you're more than welcome to.


I just started working so the cash flow is not the best at the moment


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 16, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I just started working so the cash flow is not the best at the moment



No worries. A few people expressed interest in getting a part 2 and I have no problems with it. But interest doesn't equal actually sitting down with me, hashing out the details, and sending payment.

You're more than welcome to give me a writing prompt for it, but it goes at the end of the queue and I can't make promises as to when I'll get around to tackling it. My paid work always takes priority.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 16, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> No worries. A few people expressed interest in getting a part 2 and I have no problems with it. But interest doesn't equal actually sitting down with me, hashing out the details, and sending payment.
> 
> You're more than welcome to give me a writing prompt for it, but it goes at the end of the queue and I can't make promises as to when I'll get around to tackling it. My paid work always takes priority.


All I can say about a part two is however you wish to wrap up what may only be a two part story. Perhaps there's unrest among the slaves leading to Archibald having to protect his master, or something to do with transformation.
Idk, I'm terrible and sequel suggestions


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 16, 2019)

Arnak said:


> All I can say about a part two is however you wish to wrap up what may only be a two part story. Perhaps there's unrest among the slaves leading to Archibald having to protect his master, or something to do with transformation.
> Idk, I'm terrible and sequel suggestions



You know what, let's take this to PMs. Let's see if we can make something work.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 21, 2019)

How you doing?

If you want or need a quick prompt to practice, I have a throwaway in the vault


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 21, 2019)

You're always welcome to throw something into the queue.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 21, 2019)

Well it's from the weird story thread.

"Something related to bellyrubs with a big squishy belly so soft you almost completely sink in." I wanna see if it exercises your brain meats. 

The belly in question is that of flicker.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 22, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Well it's from the weird story thread.
> 
> "Something related to bellyrubs with a big squishy belly so soft you almost completely sink in." I wanna see if it exercises your brain meats.
> 
> The belly in question is that of flicker.View attachment 73674



Added to the queue.


----------



## Arnak (Oct 28, 2019)

How's the que looking? Are you getting enough sleep? Are you hurt?


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 31, 2019)

Arnak said:


> How's the que looking? Are you getting enough sleep? Are you hurt?



Got a bit of a stomach bug, something is going around here and it is not pleasant.

Otherwise I'm fine! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 31, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Got a bit of a stomach bug, something is going around here and it is not pleasant.
> 
> Otherwise I'm fine! Thanks for asking.


I hope you get well soon, but I just wanted to say I admire the work you put in here!


----------



## RoboticFreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey, how's going, everything is ok? I read all your stories posted here, great job!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 3, 2019)

RoboticFreeze said:


> Hey, how's going, everything is ok? I read all your stories posted here, great job!



Everything is good, thanks for asking! Just sick and busy and then sick again!

Glad you like what has been posted here so far, I'll get to your prompt eventually, I promise!


----------



## Arnak (Nov 7, 2019)

I am here to annoy you, ooooooooo


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 7, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I am here to annoy you, ooooooooo



Never an annoyance. 

What is annoying is that I wish I had more hours in a day to work on everything. Or maybe clone myself.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 9, 2019)

I have some cash in the bank but I have no idea how to commission


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 9, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Never an annoyance.
> 
> What is annoying is that I wish I had more hours in a day to work on everything. Or maybe clone myself.


This is Arnak btw, just different account


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 11, 2019)

Aika the manokit said:


> This is Arnak btw, just different account



I was wondering who this was. Send me a PM and we'll go from there.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 14, 2019)

How's everything


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 14, 2019)

Playing the waiting game. I'm pretty confident in my work but you always get a sigh of relief when a client is happy with the product. 

You?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 14, 2019)

Spending time with family


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 26, 2020)

Sir Thaikard said:


> Holy shit. This is the longest one I've written yet and it's a doozy. At 2,198 words I believe I've touched on everything you've asked for and then some. Again, everything is very suggestive due to Fur Affinity rules but I'm sure your imagination can fill in the gaps.
> 
> 
> It didn't matter how many times the Doctor tried to pronounce or spell the condition, Trevor still couldn't find it on Google, let alone say it.
> ...



Sorry it took this long, but I really love it!

Just the nervousness and suggestiveness is really clear to see!

Thanks so much for the best yet!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jan 26, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Sorry it took this long, but I really love it!
> 
> Just the nervousness and suggestiveness is really clear to see!
> 
> Thanks so much for the best yet!



Glad you liked it!


----------

